# WoW Streiche!



## Bulldoz (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo liebe WoW Community,

ich möchte mal gerne von euch erfahren, ob ihr anderen Spielern, sei es nun einer oder mehrere Spieler, jemals einen Streich gespielt habt ^^
Ja ich gestehe. Ich habe schon so manchen Leuten einen Streich gespielt.
Da wären zum Beispiel:

/2 Da ich meinen Account auflöse, spende ich mein Gold euch Spielern. Wer 1000g haben möchte brauch mich einfach nur anhandeln. Ich stehe in OG direkt vor der Bank. Mfg
Spieler kommt und handelt euch an....gibt 1000g oben ein und schreibt sofort, vor dem Bestätigen natürlich, dass ihr dringend afk müsst und ihr sofort wieder re seid. Lehnt euch zurück wartet auf die wispers des Spielers. Mal schauen wie lange seine Geduld reicht ^.^

Hatte da mal jemanden, der doch tatsächlich 30min wartete und mir immer wieder verzweifelt schrieb: hallo?! Hallooo! HALLOOOOO!

Was ICH auch noch ziemlich lustig finde....der gute alte FEHLPULL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irreführung auf den MT Healer und direkt beim makieren pullen. Beim ersten Schuss schreibt ihr, (wenn im TS = schreien) dass ihr Ausversehen *hust* das falsche Target im Visier hattet und es zu spät bemerkt habt.
Stellt euch tot und wartet.
Wenn alles gut klappt stirbt der halbe Raid und ihr habt was zu lachen ^^

Den 2ten Streich kann ich nur empfehen, wenn ihr in einer Gilde seid, wo ihr die Leute gut oder lange kennt und sie über sowas mitlachen anstatt durchzudrehen ^^


Was habt ihr für Streiche auf Lager? Postet doch mal eure. Vielleicht ist ja der eine oder andere Brüller dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg euer Roklar


Edit: Hab den guten alten Mindcontrol-Kamikaze Kill im Arathi vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kyrea123 (1. Oktober 2009)

> Was habt ihr für Streiche auf Lager?


bescheuerte hunter ausm raid kicken...


----------



## Dranke (1. Oktober 2009)

kyrea123 schrieb:


> bescheuerte hunter ausm raid kicken...




xD HUNTERITEM


----------



## kingkong23 (1. Oktober 2009)

In og hinstellen und /me ignoriert sie jetzt schreiben dann spammen die dich zu warum du sie ignorieren willst^^


----------



## colia (1. Oktober 2009)

Kurz bevor das Portal nach Tausendwinter aufgeht auf einen Mage der anderen Fraktion umlogen und dann ein Portal z.B. nach Taramore, für Allis, öffnen. Gibt bestimmt einhaufen dummer gesichter. ^^



mfg


----------



## Liiu (1. Oktober 2009)

colia schrieb:


> Kurz *befohr *das Portal nach Tausendwinter aufgeht auf einen Mage der anderen Fraktion umlogen und dann ein Portal z.B. nach Taramore, für Allis, öffnen. Gibt bestimmt einhaufen dummer gesichter. ^^



*Bevor *du so einen Mist machst, vielleicht lieber mal einen Duden zur Hand nehmen?!


----------



## Leviathan666 (1. Oktober 2009)

Zum 1. April haben wir alle die Gilde verlassen, bevor der Gildenmeister on gekommen ist. Seine Freundin haben wir natürlich eingeweiht.
Das war ein verdammt großer Spaß wie er uns angebrüllt hat im TS. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemkrieger (1. Oktober 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Zum 1. April haben wir alle die Gilde verlassen, bevor der Gildenmeister on gekommen ist. Seine Freundin haben wir natürlich eingeweiht.
> Das war ein verdammt großer Spaß wie er uns angebrüllt hat im TS.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




der is echt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kultini (1. Oktober 2009)

boar levi alter das ist echt hart alter vatter ich währe abgedreht^^ hahah ich hau mich weg wie geil.


----------



## 19Chico73 (1. Oktober 2009)

In Naxx bei Saphiron als Magier in der Flugphase in Eisblock gehn, hatt mein Bruder neulich mal gemacht.
Leider viel letztens ausgerechnet der MT auf den falschen Eisblock rein und somit ging unser ganzer Raid drauf 
Irgendwie mußten wir aber dann doch alle darüber lachen


----------



## Kargaro (1. Oktober 2009)

19Chico73 schrieb:


> In Naxx bei Saphiron als Magier in der Flugphase in Eisblock gehn, hatt mein Bruder neulich mal gemacht.
> Leider viel letztens ausgerechnet der MT auf den falschen Eisblock rein und somit ging unser ganzer Raid drauf
> Irgendwie mußten wir aber dann doch alle darüber lachen


Hahaha das ist echt der beste und witzigste Streich aus dem ganzen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlamm (1. Oktober 2009)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> Stellt euch tot und wartet.
> Wenn alles gut klappt stirbt der halbe Raid und ihr habt was zu lachen ^^


Also das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Sowas macht ein Spieler mit Absicht bei mir nur einmal xP


----------



## Exeliron (1. Oktober 2009)

mich hat mal ein low-level-spieler gefragt ob ich ihn in die scherbenwelt bringen kann...

gesagt getan ^^ schnell einen hexenmeister+noch einen aus der gilde besorgt, nach nagrand geflogen, 
uns auf ne nette fliegende insel gesetzt. jetzt nur noch dem spieler sagen dass so ein port nur funktioniert 
wenn der ruhestein cd hat (er hats geglaubt... ^^) und dann gemütlich beschwören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir haben uns so gekugelt im ts als der dann auf der insel stand und wir mit unseren flugmounts drumrum gefolgen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg, exe


PS: als wiedergutmachung haben wir ihm dann noch einen hexerport nach shat verschafft...nach 10 minuten ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Oktober 2009)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Also das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Sowas macht ein Spieler mit Absicht bei mir nur einmal xP


jap bei mir auch danach hat er raidkick erhalten und der raid hat ihn auf igno!


----------



## Angelsilver (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich hau gern mal mein  makro raus  in inis oder raids "Angelsilver bereitet kein Fischmahl zu!"  is ja nur ein buchstabe mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber nach etwas suchen  lassen , gibts dann eh eines mfg


----------



## Crystalite (1. Oktober 2009)

/me hat Euch 7 Silber aus der Tasche gestohlen

find ich gut ^^


----------



## Johonny (1. Oktober 2009)

Hoi

Mit nem Shami in Azjol beim Sprung in die Tiefe irgendjemanden Wasserwandeln buffen

....tot

mfg Johonnny


----------



## Herr Blizzard (1. Oktober 2009)

Im Battleground:

/e hat euch AFK-gemeldet. Gib /afk remove ein um nicht aus dem Schlachtzug entfernt zu werden.


----------



## Exeliron (1. Oktober 2009)

Johonny schrieb:


> Hoi
> 
> Mit nem Shami in Azjol beim Sprung in die Tiefe irgendjemanden Wasserwandeln buffen
> 
> ...



das gabs doch auch schon zu bc-zeiten in sklavenunterkünfte, hab ich aber nur gemacht wenn ich den spieler gut gekannt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg, exe


----------



## Mikolomeus (1. Oktober 2009)

ich hab früher mal mit einem hexer kollegen am rande von nagrand spieler zu uns geportet (lowies etc) nur blöderweiße stand das portal übern abgrund oder einer tiefen schlucht =))


----------



## Pamela1 (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß garnicht was hier einige haben. Ich bin weiß Gott keine 12 mehr und find einige Sachen hier einfach nur wahnsinnig lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerColatrinker (1. Oktober 2009)

Mit einem Priester am Portstein zu den Schwarzfelstiefen die Gegnerfraktion in die Lava hüpfen lassen. Geht allerdings nur auf nen PvP Server... Erzeugt auch schicke lacher im TS.


----------



## Freakypriest (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin einmal mit 2 anderen WL's über Bug wege in alte Hyal gegangen. Da gab es einen See der ziehmlich tief war man musste ca 5minuten tauchen um unten zu sein, als WL dank Buff kein problem. 
Dann gings los wild Leute aus OG eingeladen und rangeportet. Natürlich hat es keiner bis nach oben geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings haben wir im nachhinein die repkosten erstattet was bei ca 15Leuten+Geistheiler nicht günstig war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber lustig war es allemal und so mancher tote konnt auch gut mitlachen.


----------



## Resch (1. Oktober 2009)

Herr schrieb:


> Im Battleground:
> 
> /e hat euch AFK-gemeldet. Gib /afk remove ein um nicht aus dem Schlachtzug entfernt zu werden.




Das ist geil das muss ich auch mal Probieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finsterniss (1. Oktober 2009)

Nen Klassiker schlecht hin, die Epische Questreihe in Molten Core hinter Golemagg.

In Zeiten wo man die alten Raids macht für Erfolge der Brüller. Für die die es nicht kennen. 

Kurz bevor man Golemagg anfängt im TS oder /ra die Ansage machen "Wenn Gole tot ist hinten in die Spalte springen damit Ihr die Quest annehmen könnt" .... Gole killen und zusehen wie sie wie die Lemminge da reinspringen. Aus der Spalte kommt man nur schwer raus und meistens schon zu spät denn auch auf lvl 80 zerlegt einen die Lava sehr fix.

Für die Schamis die mehr zu tun haben wollen bei dem Molten Core Klassik Raid...Stellt Eure Totems oben auf der "Brücke" an der Rune über Golemagg ab. Der Rai wirds Euch danken


----------



## Bulldoz (1. Oktober 2009)

taramar schrieb:


> HAHAHAHAHA.Oh man was für ein Kindergarten.Ach was sind das alles für lustige Streiche.Wenn euch langweilig ist geht ma nach draussen.Da solls auch schön sein.Der Thread is bestimmt von dem 12 jährigen aufgemacht worden der sowas lustig findet.Nene schon schlimm wenn man solche langeweile hat.
> Get a real life duuuuude.
> 
> so und jetzt alle mich schön zuflammen bitte.ich warte schon DANKE



EDIT: Seid 2006 hast du 10 Posts....sind die alle so Müll wie der hier?
Ok wir gehen mal an die frische Luft und du schmeißt bitte deinen Rechner ausm Fenster, damit wir solche Spaßbremsen und vorallem Idioten wie dich nicht mehr ertragen müssen!


Btt: Den Hunterstreich hab ich nur einmal in MH zu BC Zeiten gemacht und meine Gilde war da auch wirklich sehr tollerant ^^ Haben es mit Humor hingenommen. Die Reppe hatte ich natürlich auch gezahlt. Somit ging nur ein bisschen Zeit drauf.
Hab ja gesagt, dass man es nur machen soll, wenn man die Member kennt und weis wie sie darauf reagieren.


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Oktober 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Zum 1. April haben wir alle die Gilde verlassen, bevor der Gildenmeister on gekommen ist. Seine Freundin haben wir natürlich eingeweiht.
> Das war ein verdammt großer Spaß wie er uns angebrüllt hat im TS.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





colia schrieb:


> Kurz befohr das Portal nach Tausendwinter aufgeht auf einen Mage der anderen Fraktion umlogen und dann ein Portal z.B. nach Taramore, für Allis, öffnen. Gibt bestimmt einhaufen dummer gesichter. ^^



Die beiden sind es wert ausprobiert zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thesahne (1. Oktober 2009)

ich finds immer recht genial an i-welchen engpässen als eule zu warten und die hordies mitm schönen Taifun in ne schlucht zu werfen...^^


----------



## Cloud the Nightmare (1. Oktober 2009)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> Was ICH auch noch ziemlich lustig finde....der gute alte FEHLPULL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Für sowas würd ich dich persönlich spätestens beim 2ten mal eiskalt aus der Gilde kicken.
Es ist kein bisschen witzig und du schadest nur deinen Leuten ..
Haha wir sterben jetzt alle weil ein ********** "Lustig" seinen "Spaß" hat ....
Mann bist du ein Scherzkeks.
Solltest Komiker werden ....


----------



## Malefizia (1. Oktober 2009)

auch sehr beliebt, am besten kurz nach nem patch:
/g nice, /gquit muss man nun mit ja oder nein bestätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<player xy> has left the guild
<player xy> has left the guild
<player xy> has left the guild

mindestens einer fällt immer drauf rein!


----------



## Celladoor (1. Oktober 2009)

Exeliron schrieb:


> [...]wir haben uns so gekugelt im ts als der dann auf der insel stand und wir mit unseren flugmounts drumrum gefolgen sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehr geil! Vorallem mit dem Ruhestein CD!!!

-Was wir mal am 1.04 gemacht haben, dass wir von der gildenleitung verkündet hatte, dass wir geschlossen den Realm transen, damit wir auf einen PvE Server mehr chancen haben... Alles schön mit News und Message of the Day...  tatsächlich haben gut 4 Member die Gilde verlassen und was dazu im Forum geschrieben... sau geil!

-Oder Als Mage nach einem Raid einfach ein Portal nach Steinard aufmachen, statt nach Dalaran... ein eher harmloser Witz, da ja alle nach einem Raid den Ruhestein rdy haben sollte... xD

- Einen neuen Char erstellen und einen guten Freund sagen, man habe schon auf anderen Servern von der gilde gehört, und dass man auch dazu gehören will... schön nerven und verarschen... klappt aber bei jedem nur 1-2 mal... idoten fallen auch öfter drauf rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Als Pala dem MT ein Schild geben, bzw jetzt Hand des Schutzes... war damals bei Burtallus sehr lustig.... naja für mich und dem MT (Raidleiter) nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das war es wert!

- Was mal leute damals aus der gilde gemacht haben, was sau komisch und sehr verwirrent war, war, dass sie so im /g chan geschrieben haben, dass es aussah als seien sie GM's gewesen. Es wurde etwas geschrieben,  dann ein haufen Leerzeichen, bis die nächste zeile anfing. Dann wurde mit "<GM>Trallablinxta: Euer Gildenchannel wird in 10min heruntergefahren" geschrieben....
Alle waren echt so verwirrt!!! Mich eingeschlossen!


----------



## Edou (1. Oktober 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die beiden sind es wert ausprobiert zu werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dass mit dem portal geht nemmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dyranè (1. Oktober 2009)

Also ich weiss nicht, was alle gegen den Hunterjoke haben, find den gut und hät auch gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Raidmember und ich haben uns in Naxx vor Loatheb den Spass gemacht und sind an den Öffnungen runtergesprungen... war von ihm eigentlihc nciht ernstgemeint die Frage ob ich springe. Ich war bereits unten, bevor er seine Frage beendet hatte... Nunja, die PAt kam und hatte nen Wipe mitgebracht, aber haben alle mit humor genommen. Sowas lockert halt den Raid mal auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (1. Oktober 2009)

Herr schrieb:


> Im Battleground:
> 
> /e hat euch AFK-gemeldet. Gib /afk remove ein um nicht aus dem Schlachtzug entfernt zu werden.



Das is eigendlich nicht mehr witzig... das es fast jeder a**** macht. Einzigste reaktion die ich dann als streich sehe is den betreffenden wegen spam zu melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenn sie von nem anderen realm sind... is mir in dem punkt egal


----------



## Heynrich (1. Oktober 2009)

ich hab damals in meiner gilde angekündigt, dass ich irgendwann in einem raid, nen bosspull machen werde, während ner besprechung und so den ganzen raid wipen lassen werde *g
alle haben gelacht und gemeint, das würde ich eh nicht machen ..

der Tag X wird kommen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (1. Oktober 2009)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> Was ICH auch noch ziemlich lustig finde....der gute alte FEHLPULL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn einer sowas macht wird er gezwungen die repkosten aller zu bezahlen. tut er das nicht fliegt er aus der gruppe / gilde und wird auf igno gesetzt. Das ist nicht lustig das ist scheiße.


----------



## MoonFrost (1. Oktober 2009)

Celladoor schrieb:


> Sehr geil! Vorallem mit dem Ruhestein CD!!!
> 
> -Was wir mal am 1.04 gemacht haben, dass wir von der gildenleitung verkündet hatte, dass wir geschlossen den Realm transen, damit wir auf einen PvE Server mehr chancen haben... Alles schön mit News und Message of the Day...  tatsächlich haben gut 4 Member die Gilde verlassen und was dazu im Forum geschrieben... sau geil!



Sehr geil besonders in ner aktiven raidgilde. dann transen wirklich n paar leute. Bezahln dafür echtes geld und ihr verliert wohlmöglich eure besten leute weil sie euch kindisch finden. Zu geil muss ich auch mal machen.... Merkste was??


----------



## Darkdamien (1. Oktober 2009)

hm nix großartiges, ausser mal mit mage lowies n steinard portal gesetzt usw


----------



## Gabberchen (1. Oktober 2009)

tolle sachen bei ^^
und wenn ich mir so manch einen kommentar durchlese frag ich mich ob die leute zum lachen innen keller gehen.. wow is nur n spiel


----------



## colia (1. Oktober 2009)

Ach ja das  hier halte ich auch für einen sehr gelungen Streich. Vielleicht kenn es ein paar schon aber hört selbs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKqOnq_d4SQ...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pStsc-ZJpcY...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fbMSQRey8g...feature=related



Dauer ca. 24 min.



mfg


----------



## d3faultPlayer (1. Oktober 2009)

ich hab mal folgendes gemacht ^^:

hab mich an nen abgrund gestellt, bissel gehüpft, im ts gerufen: cool, hier is ne unsichtbare wand

daraufhin sind ca. 10 leute auch zu dem abgrund und sind natürlich runtergesprungen xD


----------



## warierking (1. Oktober 2009)

Also ich würd Leeeerooy ins TS schreien und dann auf algalon zurennen ..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drop-Dead (1. Oktober 2009)

vor tw oder im bg bevor es los geht schreiben "/e spuckt Euch an." 
irgendeiner regt sich immer auf :>


----------



## Müllermilch (1. Oktober 2009)

Im Battleground /me hat euch AFK gemeldet! Gebt /AFK aus ein um weiter an der Schlacht [Hier beliebiges Battleground einfügen] teilzunehmen!

wenn die das dann eingeben fliegen se ausm BG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilaya (1. Oktober 2009)

hab mal ne Story hier bei bufft gelesen und die gleich mal aus getestet ^^
also: ich hab "[orcisch]: wer zti erer kukds wedhbzt" in den G-Chat geschrieben, natürlich fragten gleich mehrere Gildis wie das "Orcisch reden" geht und ich sag einfach: Drückt Alt + F4 dann stellt ihr die sprache von Alli auf Horde um is ein kleiner Bug ^^.
kurz drauf seh ich wie ca 10 spieler aus der Gilde offline gehen ^^
nur dumm das einer von denen  gerade im BT Raid war, mitten im Bosskampf ^^.


----------



## -Migu- (1. Oktober 2009)

In der Sengenden Schlucht auf einer Brücke übers Lava, hat mein Kumpel so gemeint: 
"Kann man da runterspringen?"
Ich hüpfte am Abgrund rauf und runter und sage (über skype): "Nee geht nicht"
Er springt mit Anlauf auf den Abgrund zu und natürlich fliegt er über die Kante und runter in die Lava. xD
Wir hatten so einen derben Lachanfall wie schon lang nicht mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: lol @ d3faultPlayer... fast die gleiche Situation .. an alle potentiellen Flamer die denken meine Geschichte sei kopiert -> Leider nein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RizMaX (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich Todesritter musste es einfach mal austesten und habe in Azjol´Nerub an der stelle wo man so tief fällt unten angekommen eisige pfade gezündet.   Wärend ich aufn wasser stand is die ganze gruppe auf dem wasser aufgeklatscht "alle tot"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das selbe in PDK wenn es nach unten zu Anub geht....25er Raid..... fallen nach unten.....14 tot... ^,^     die sind wieder reingekommen und auch sofort wieder gestorben weil ich vor lachen im ts nicht eisige pfade ausgemacht hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    und danach hatte ich mich erst recht nicht einbekommen.


seit dem wenn ein priester in unseren raid dabei ist bufft er 24 leute mit levitieren durch xDD


----------



## Drop-Dead (1. Oktober 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Ich bin einmal mit 2 anderen WL's über Bug wege in alte Hyal gegangen. Da gab es einen See der ziehmlich tief war man musste ca 5minuten tauchen um unten zu sein, als WL dank Buff kein problem.
> Dann gings los wild Leute aus OG eingeladen und rangeportet. Natürlich hat es keiner bis nach oben geschafft
> 
> 
> ...



rofl der is genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kenne so nen ähnlichen ^^ hab ich mal ein video gesehen ...

also in der nagrand arena ist ja oben so ein bleck käfig. da sind 3 leute (1 wl) drauf geflogen und haben wild leute eingeladen , sie hin geportet , aus der grp geworfen und abgeschlachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killercookie (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mal mit meiner Gilde einen RL-Kumpel verarscht...Man muss sagen der is net der Hellste und er wollte mit seinem SCHURKEN Schattenblitz lernen.
Also kamen wir auf die glorreiche Idee ihn in die Östlichen Pestländer zu schicken, damit Chuck Norris ihm seinen heiß geliebten Schattenblitz beibringen kann. Also er dann nach ca. einer halben Stunde herum rennen in den Pestländern ankam fragte er uns (meinen Bruder, einen anderen Kumpel und mich) im Ts warum die Viecher in dem Gebiet Stufe ?? wären und ihn dauernd töten würden =) (das war noch zu BC-Zeiten auf einem Privatserver)
Er (inzwischen 12 Jahre alt *hust*) fragte uns andauernd wo er Chuck Norris finden würde und daraufhin haben wir ihn nach Naxx geschickt.....wir haben uns im TS soooooooooooooooo kaputt gelacht, aber leider haben wir vergessen das ganze aufzunehmen (dauer der ganzen Aktion 2 Stunden xD)
Zitat: "der f**** mich der f**** mich DER HAT MICH GEF****!!!!!1111 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "

Das waren noch Zeiten

So long


p.s.: Er spielt inzwischen auf den offiziellen Servern und hat nach 2 Monaten Stufe 12 erreicht =)


----------



## Rhokan (1. Oktober 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> ich hab mal folgendes gemacht ^^:
> 
> hab mich an nen abgrund gestellt, bissel gehüpft, im ts gerufen: cool, hier is ne unsichtbare wand
> 
> daraufhin sind ca. 10 leute auch zu dem abgrund und sind natürlich runtergesprungen xD



Das wolle ich schreiben : (
Am besten gehts mit nem Kumpel im Nexus. Einfach an nen Rand dieser runden Scheiben stellen, springen und /p cool endlich kann man nichtmehr runterfallen!
Spätestens wenn der Kumpel das dann auch macht springen sie wie die Lemminge


----------



## Nimophelio (1. Oktober 2009)

/e hat Euch als Spammer gemeldet. Ihr werdet in 15 Sekunden vom Server entfernt um den Fall genauer zu untersuchen.

Wenn dann nich mindetsnes 5 Leute whispers mit HU***SOHN und so bringen habt ihr was falsch gemacht^^


----------



## Sakeros (1. Oktober 2009)

Crystalite schrieb:


> /me hat Euch 7 Silber aus der Tasche gestohlen
> 
> find ich gut ^^



Hab ich gerade gemacht, wurde danach angehandelt und hab 7 Silber bekommen^^


----------



## Rökchen (1. Oktober 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> /e hat Euch als Spammer gemeldet. Ihr werdet in 15 Sekunden vom Server entfernt um den Fall genauer zu untersuchen.
> 
> Wenn dann nich mindetsnes 5 Leute whispers mit HU***SOHN und so bringen habt ihr was falsch gemacht^^



lawl


----------



## JTR (1. Oktober 2009)

schreib mal im bg " also /gquit und /afk sitzen auf einem baum /gquit geht nach hause wer sitzt noch auf dem baum?"

also ich hatte da schonmal ein leeres bg durch xDD

oder schreibs mal in die gilde aber halt andersrum^^


----------



## Edou (1. Oktober 2009)

JTR schrieb:


> schreib mal im bg " also /gquit und /afk sitzen auf einem baum /gquit geht nach hause wer sitzt noch auf dem baum?"
> 
> also ich hatte da schonmal ein leeres bg durch xDD
> 
> oder schreibs mal in die gilde aber halt andersrum^^


hatte ich mal im alterac...so eine rhatt dass geschrieben (ich kannte dass schon xD (habs selbst gildenintern ma gemacht)
Aufeinmal 36 leute verlassen dass bg.....wir die letzten 4 lachen uns schlapp^^


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (1. Oktober 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> hatte ich mal im alterac...so eine rhatt dass geschrieben (ich kannte dass schon xD (habs selbst gildenintern ma gemacht)
> Aufeinmal 36 leute verlassen dass bg.....wir die letzten 4 lachen uns schlapp^^



köstlicher Streich hab ich auch schon gemacht^^


----------



## Mikroflame (1. Oktober 2009)

Gerade 

"/me hat Euch 7 Silber aus der Tasche gestohlen." getippt.

Sofort dannach bekam ich einige Whispers,darunter auch "Hast 3 Minuten Zeit bis zum Ticket. Gib sofort das Geld wieder her!" ^^


----------



## Sausage (1. Oktober 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Gerade
> 
> "/me hat Euch 7 Silber aus der Tasche gestohlen." getippt.
> 
> Sofort dannach bekam ich einige Whispers,darunter auch "Hast 3 Minuten Zeit bis zum Ticket. Gib sofort das Geld wieder her!" ^^



looool

Also der mim Massen-GQuit am 1.4. is immernoch das Geilste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den im BG muss ich auch mal ausprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich spielte schon früher gerne mit meiner [Düsterbräus Fernbediehnung].
Beim Retro-Raid vorm Endboss, früher vor dem Tausendwinterportal, etc.
Und danach die verblüfften Schreie im Teamspeak anhören.


----------



## Braamséry (1. Oktober 2009)

wir habn ma mit der gildenleitung bei A'lar nachdem wir loothäscher gelegt hatten eine kurze pause gemacht.

Weil daraufhin 10-15 leute geschrieben haben, dass sie kurz pinkeln gehn habn wir die chance genutzt und kurzerhand beschlossen, dass man die ja ma kurz repp-kosten sammeln lassen kann^^

Das Rezept:

Alle gehen aus dem Raum, bisauf einem Hunter.
Dieser setzt seine Irreführung auf einen Afkler. 
Dann pullt er einen dieser tollen 4 Vögel die da rumflattern (mit A'lar is net so funny)
Dann beobachtet man was passiert, was wie folgt aussieht:

Da die Vögel immer einen anstürmen (genaures weiß ich net mehr) und die net auf einem fleck standen sind die wie wild rumgeflogen. Da sie nach und nach wiedergekommen sind und versucht haben da wegzukomm wurd das chaos immer größer und es kam noch ein vogel dazu. Dann folg fast der ganze raid durch den raum und hat 5mins gebraucht zum sterben wo am ende jeder da war und nix machen konnt^^

War wirklich sehr funny, weil die einfach rumgeflogen sind und nix machen konnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ¥ΛЯ (1. Oktober 2009)

Portal vor dem Tausendwinterportal ist ja schon erwähnt worden. War aber immer witzig zu hören wie sich die Leute aufgeregt haben, beleidigend wurden und drohten Tickets zu schreiben. 

Eisblock bei Sapphiron fand ich auch immer witzig. Einmal stellen sich 3 Leute hinter mich darunter auch 1 anderer Mage. Seitdem stellt sich kaum noch hinter meinen Eisblock wenn ich mal vom echten getroffen werde.

Was auch nice ist: Stehen vorm Mimiron Hardmode 10er. Wollen jemanden ranporten. Einer steht seid einigen Momenten schon da und castet das Beschwörungsportal (relativ ungünstig da es irgendwie im Portstein erscheint). Irgendwie will keiner klicken... Caste ich mal schnell ein Portal nach Theramore und schreibe /s klickt mal bitte jemand!!!  gesagt getan klicken alle und wundern sich wo sie sind. Naja 2/8 haben es nicht getan und wir konnten schnell zurück porten. (schnell da auch der Hexer durchs Portal gegangen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Portalroulette schon bekannt? Man caste am Ende eines Raids ganz viele Portale ineinander. Jeder landet woanders der drauf klickt. 

Ätzende Sammelquest im Schlingdornen von irgendwelchen Elixieren bei irgendwelchen Guhlen. Sind zu 3 im Skype und machen die Quest. Der Dreck droppt natürlich übelst mies und wenn man natürlich dadurch die 3fache Menge braucht ist es noch ätzender. Da kommt noch jemand zu und will, dass wir ihn in die Gruppe einladen. Wir machen uns den Spaß zu antworten: "Sorry no speak german". Dann fängt er auf Englisch an. Wir antworten ihm nett: "No english, only swedish!" und hängen einen haufen sinnloser Wörter hinterher. Nach einigen Minuten ist es ihm zu blöd geworden und er ist anderswo questen gegangen. 

Mit dem Tundramammut des Reisenden sich in Questgeber, Briefkästen und Flugmeister stellen. Aber man muss mindestens 350 Flameresi haben da.


----------



## Raz0rblador (1. Oktober 2009)

Also in meiner Gilde haben ein Hunter und ich (Schurke) ein "besonderes Einweihungsritual"..
Wir gehen Ulduar, auf dem weg zu Mimiron, Irreführung / Schurkenhandel auf den Neuling, pull was geht!
Auch wenn der halbe Raid draufgeht.. lustig ists 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (1. Oktober 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Zum 1. April haben wir alle die Gilde verlassen, bevor der Gildenmeister on gekommen ist. Seine Freundin haben wir natürlich eingeweiht.
> Das war ein verdammt großer Spaß wie er uns angebrüllt hat im TS.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lmao!


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (1. Oktober 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> /e hat Euch als Spammer gemeldet. Ihr werdet in 15 Sekunden vom Server entfernt um den Fall genauer zu untersuchen.
> 
> Wenn dann nich mindetsnes 5 Leute whispers mit HU***SOHN und so bringen habt ihr was falsch gemacht^^



LMFAO!


----------



## JTR (1. Oktober 2009)

Sakeros schrieb:


> Hab ich gerade gemacht, wurde danach angehandelt und hab 7 Silber bekommen^^


das klappt echt xD


----------



## SeelenGeist (1. Oktober 2009)

Herr schrieb:


> Im Battleground:
> 
> /e hat euch AFK-gemeldet. Gib /afk remove ein um nicht aus dem Schlachtzug entfernt zu werden.


Darauf fallen immer noch welche rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie sagt man so schön? Noob-Filter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich hier mal bei einen Erfahrungsbericht gelesen habe, hab ich dann auch mal umgesetzt:

Als ich mal aus Langeweile einen Menschen gemacht habe mit meinen Bruder, haben wir uns eine beschränkte Gilde angeschlossen.
Die Menschen sind ein vielseitiges, daran zu erkennen, dass sie auf einmal Trollisch können.
Einfach in den Gildenchat:
[Trollisch] Je k' nes vol'jin

Danach einfach erwähnen, dass es ein Tool ist, dass man mit Alt + F4 aktiviert, und schon sind einige geflogen ^^


----------



## Soldus (1. Oktober 2009)

Twink erstellen oder auf einen anderen Realm gehen, dann beim Gemischtwarenhändler in ner beliebigen Hauptstadt ein Geschenkpapier kaufen und dann irgendein grause Schrott-Item von den Mobs vor der Hauptstadt reinmachen. Und dann sagen der erste der einen anhandelt bekommt ein Geschenk^^ Dauert max. 1Minute dann steht schon einer da, meist 80er, und will das tolle Geschenk haben.

Zum Kugeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder als Alli nach Og gehen (geht auch umgekehrt) und sich da in ner Nische verstecken, dann den nächstbesten lowie mit Gedankenkontrolle unterwerfen und auf Wachen bzw 80er loslassen.....zurücklehnen und Schauspiel geniessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (1. Oktober 2009)

Oooh ja da gibt es so einiges <3

Als Magier zB in den Handel schreiben: /w me mit /camp für Gratis Portal nach Dalaran. (Oder irgendeine andere stadt)
/camp ist der befehl zum ausloggen, und naja in einer Stadt loggt man instant aus ;D Ist sehr lustig wie dann die halbe Stadt off geht xD

Oder als Hexer in der Gurubashi Arena (Oder sonst eine Arena) mit einer Gruppe Leute hinporten (Grund erfinden unso^^) Dann den aus der Gruppe kicken wenn er da ist und ihn killen hrhr.

Als Druide mit Fluggestalt gibts ebenfalls was tolles in der Schwerbenwelt wenn man mal einen Lowie durch die Questgebiete zieht, und man dafür ein Mehrsitzermount nimmt. Abgrund runter, abmounten Fluggestalt und auslachen xD

Ebenfalls als Hexer extrem geil um RP-ler oder Bankchars im AH zu killen ist folgender Trick: In der Drachenöde gibt es südlich von Sternenruh einige Mobs die 2 Sekunden nachdem man sie mit der Magieart xx trifft einen Reflektionsschild casten gegen jene zuerst getroffene Magieart xx.
Man braucht einen zweiten Hexer der einen zum Zielort portet. Port vor dem Kampf ist am besten, schnell einen Shadowbolt auf den Mob casten, warten bis dieser Schattenreflektion raushaut und dann möglichst viele Trinkets zünden und Saat casten. Nun hat man die Saat auf sich selber gesetzt, Mob schnell töten und den Port annehmen. Am Zielort explodiert die Saat dann und killt alles was weniger als 3-4k HP hat, dürfte der lvl Bereich unter 50 sein ;D

Hier auch mein selbstgemachtes Vid, ich weiss nicht sonderlich spannend aber den Trick find ich genial <3
So hier ist es:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEB4oE1VDAE
Ahja die Saat macht nur deswegen so wenig Dmg, da es viele Spieler sind die getroffen werden, Der AE-Dmg eines Zaubers wird ab einer gewissen Anzahl an getroffenen Zielen verringert.
Hier noch eins im Gasthaus^^ http://www.wegame.com/watch/RpOwnage_in_Goldshire/
Und jaaa ich benutze das Wort Ownage zu oft, was solls :>


----------



## Jice (2. Oktober 2009)

Das mit dem Portalroulette wurde ja leider scho erwähnt ist auch immer wieder mal lustig.
Ansonsten als Ali zu dritt (darunter ein hexer) einfach anbieten Leute durch low inis zu ziehen und dann einfach nach OG porten^^
Oder was manche zum Adrenalin Flash bringt, einfach während des Raids bei Bossen die net spotbar sind MT down schreien und von Palas fordern XY ausm Kampf zu nehmen.

Und an alle Palas wer schon immer mal nen Leeroy machen wollte, bester Ort dafür is Ony.
Haben am Mittwoch an dem Ony80 rauskam nen 25er Gildenrun gemacht und nen Palakolege und ich sind zusammen bei der Lootverteilung, durch die Eiergänge gelaufen (vorher nochmal schön ins TS den LEEEEEROY schrei), unter der Brücke getroffen und Bubble + RS
Das Geschrei im TS war göttlich, haben danach dem Raid die Repkosten erstattet und für nen paar Lacher gesorgt.


----------



## JMCDesign (2. Oktober 2009)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> Was ICH auch noch ziemlich lustig finde....der gute alte FEHLPULL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Im raid is das scheiße. aber im AV mach ich das öfter mal. Irreführung auf nen gammel dk mit 18k life wenn wir beim boss stehen. das geht auch gut auf der insel d.E.

lustig dann zu lesen " shice dk hast ja super gepullt"

Oder die reaktionszeit eines anderen hunters testen um zu schaun, wie schnell er sich totstellen kann.


----------



## sigimalygos (2. Oktober 2009)

/vote 4 sticky 

also /e hat euch AFK-gemeldet. Gib /afk remove ein um nicht aus dem Schlachtzug entfernt zu werden.


und /me hat euch gold geklaut bringens zu 100% der mim geschenk is auch geil


----------



## komat (2. Oktober 2009)

boss ins target nehmen
pet angreifen lassen
ruhestein casten


----------



## Azashar (2. Oktober 2009)

Alteractal.
Die Hordespieler tümmeln sich hinter dem Tor und warten auf den Anfang.
/me hat dich AFK gemeldet. Gib /AFK re um wieder an der Schlacht teilnehmen zu können.
*tralalalala*
spieler xy flüster: EY WAS SOLL DAS?!
me:Was ist denn los?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


spieler xy hat das schlachtfeld verlassen.

ROFL.


----------



## Kargaro (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab eine der hier geposteten Ideen ein bisschen umgewandelt... ich fand es zum brüllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



me:  /me hat Euch als Spammer gemeldet. Ein Gamemaster wird Euch in Kürze kontaktieren.
Spieler XY: Was hab ich dir getan? / Was soll das?  etc
me: Was ist?

Die Sache mit dem afk melden im BG und dem /afk remove war auch witzig
me:  /me hat Euch als AFK gemeldet.  Gebt /afk remove ein um weiter an der Schlacht [BG-Name] teilzunehmen.
Spieler XY hat das Schlachtfeld verlassen
Spieler XY hat das Schlachtfeld verlassen
Spieler XY hat das Schlachtfeld verlassen

Und was auch zum brüllen komisch war:
Eine Bekannte von mir hat zum Spaß geschrieben:  /me hat Euren Account gehackt. Ihr werdet in 15 Sekunden ausgeloggt.
Einer hat das tatsächlich geglaubt, das war zum totlachen wie er dann in den Handelschat geschrieben hat "Hilfe ich hab eine Meldung bekommen dass ich gehackt wurde... kriegt man überhaupt eine Meldung wenn man gehackt wurde" etc...   der ganze Server hat ihn ausgelacht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myrlen (2. Oktober 2009)

JTR schrieb:


> schreib mal im bg " also /gquit und /afk sitzen auf einem baum /gquit geht nach hause wer sitzt noch auf dem baum?"
> 
> also ich hatte da schonmal ein leeres bg durch xDD
> 
> oder schreibs mal in die gilde aber halt andersrum^^




Also ich habs mir jetzt bestimmt 8 mal durchgelesen, verstehe aber immernoch nich genau was man da schreiben soll.
Langsam Zweifle ich an mir selbst...


----------



## Kargaro (2. Oktober 2009)

Myrlen schrieb:


> Also ich habs mir jetzt bestimmt 8 mal durchgelesen, verstehe aber immernoch nich genau was man da schreiben soll.
> Langsam Zweifle ich an mir selbst...


Ganz einfach:

<Spielername>:  /gquit und /afk sitzen auf einem Baum
<Spielername>:  /gquit geht nach Hause.
<Spielername>:  Wer sitzt noch auf dem Baum?

 Die Antwort ist /afk, dadurch werden alle gekickt die antworten wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War DAS so schwer? o.O

PS:  Am besten fügst du noch ein "Ich habe ein Rätsel für euch... wer es löst bekommt 5 Gold" hinzu, damit du mehr Erfolg hast / mehr Leute drauf reinfallen


----------



## Testare (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich habs früher geliebt zu Classic:

In MC bei Geddon Cpt Blaue Wolke raus, hoffen dass er Bombe wird. Vor dem BÄM wegpacken. In Hauptstadt später im AH (zur besten Zeit wenn) rausholen, im AH in SW wars sehr effektiv.... Der Effekt ist noch drauf... warten.... 3...2....1.... BÄM
Ganzes AH down, einmal um die 80 Spieler gekillt *hrhrhrhrhrhr*

LEIDER hats Blizz dann erst verboten und glaube Mittlerweile gefixt 

Aber ehrlich? Die paarmal 3 Tage Ban jedesmal waren es echt wert^^


----------



## gnomischer Weltherrscher (2. Oktober 2009)

Das mit dem Magierportalen kennt jeder, doch hier die Kriegerversion eines Ingis!^^ Klappt leider auch nur wenn kein Magier dabei ist g*

10 Meter  von der Gruppe weggehen und schreiben das ihr ein portal beschwört.
Darauf hin benutzt ihr euen Wurmlochgenerator inklusive Castzeit g* und feiert euch ab wie alle zum portal hinrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ledier geht das nur alle 4h.


----------



## Artherk (2. Oktober 2009)

auch ein schöner hunterwitz.. sollte mal wieder ein magtheridon fun raid anstehen einfach warten wenn alle drinstehen und der boss erklärt wird... sich selbst ans tor stellen 2 schritte zurück und den ersten kleriker anballern.... großes geschrei... die ersten toten... magi kommt frei alle tot hihi war witzig und ich stand drausen 
mfg


----------



## Mosaik (2. Oktober 2009)

was ich/wir gerne machen ist vor Mimiron...geht gut um seinen Membern ein wenig Repkosten zu bescheren

alle sind versammelt und bereit zu Mimi zu stürmen, als der Druide zb auf die tolle Idee kommt, mal eben mit Feenfeuer eine Bombe (die da immer im Kreis laufen) heran zu pullen. Da man selber weiß dass sie kommt einfach in den Raid rennen und freuen...sollte man nur machen mit gut bekannten oder wenn man keine Lust mehr hat^^ Wir haben uns gegenseitig die Dinger auf den Hals gehetzt, als wir auf Leute mit Discs gewartet haben.

Ich hab auch mal wen bissl böse verarscht. Ich sehe im Handelschannel einen spammen "Ewiger Gürtel für 40g" ich schreibe ihn an und sage er soll mir mal 2 schicken, ich zahle per NN. Dann kam als Antwort "Nein"...ich so äh was warum denn NEIN...Anwort: "Ich bins xxx." Damit hat er mir zu verstehen gegeben, dass er mal bei uns in der Gilde war und wohl nicht einverstanden war mit meinen Aussagen zu seinem "Spielen" (ich bin kein Flamer, aber ehrlich).
Also wollte er mir nix verkaufen, weil er mich eben nicht (mehr) mochte sozusagen. Ok dachte ich mir gehste AH...kein Gürtl drin...
Hm was machen naja hab ich eben den nächste besten 80er angeschrieben er soll ma pls dem XXX die beiden Gürtel abkaufen, gibt auch TG.
Das hat er auch gemacht und ich habe mich dann noch ganz nett bei ihm bedankt und dann XXX auch herzlichen Dank für seine Handwerkskünste gedankt. Hat er mit Ignore beantwortet...naja passiert


----------



## Manitu2007 (2. Oktober 2009)

gehört eher in die Kategorie Blödheit:

Zu BC Zeiten habe ich mal am Hintereingang von kara wo dieses Tor ist (hinter der Treppe wenn man in der ini war, gabs ja noch ne 2. Tür) für nen Kollegen nen Portal nach SW gemacht und der Ganze Raid fand sich dann in SW wieder.  Hat für gelächter gesorgt


Aber an sonsten schon dreiste sachen die ihr da schon abgezogen habt.


----------



## yves1993 (2. Oktober 2009)

Naja ebenfalls als WL geil sind Bosse bei denen ein Tor zufällt, Zirkel vor das Tor, Boss pullen, Port und zusehen wie alle sterben ;D


----------



## Shasta (2. Oktober 2009)

Keine Ahnung, ob's schon jemand geschrieben hat. Irgendwo gab's mal ein paar Leute, die sich einen Spaß draus gemacht haben, Leute an ungewöhnliche Orte zu porten. Nannte sich glaube ich "portal of death".
Zum Beispiel mit Unterwasser-Atmung jemanden  in nem ganz tiefen See porten und zuschauen, wie er verzweifelt versucht, vor dem Ertrinken an die Oberfläche zu kommen.

Und ähnlich Späße


----------



## pingu77 (2. Oktober 2009)

Also ich find den klassischen Leeroy immer noch am Besten. (;


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (2. Oktober 2009)

gibt noch was viel witzigeres was man mit md machen kann: 
also zuerst einmal muss man an alle sagen die es nicht wissen, die aggroschwelle für melees ist 110% vom Tank für range allerdings 130%
Also wenn man mal ins Omen schaut und dann immer die Magier/Hexer/Eulen usw zwischen 110% und 130% rumgammeln muss man mal den Boss mittels ablenkender Schuss wegspotten und zu den range ziehen (Abschreckung sehr wichtig hier) dann macht man wenn alle Rangecaster in meleerange sind totstellen machen 
-> vorrausgesetzt der Tank ist nicht ganz der wachste oder hat ein paar lags dann gibt das in witziges Stoffinuken das man ganz leicht mit 
"upps sry der hat meinem Totstellen wiederstanden und ich hatte grad cd" rausreden kann
Ich kann nur mal Barlo zitieren : Hauptaufgabe des Jägers im Raid : Die Gruppe wipen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## screeam (2. Oktober 2009)

War noch pre bc zeiten mit meinen Hunter nach ratschet gereist ohne Pet hab mir da eins gefangen bisschen aufs land gelaufen und habe mich versteckt  


Auge des Wildtieres gecastet und bin durch die landschaft geschlichen nun muss man nur warten bis ein hordi kommt und das pet angreift dann kann man ihn töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






ps. das müsst ihr ausprobieren macht richtig spass xD






mfg


----------



## Komicus (2. Oktober 2009)

Laso als Jäger in naxx mach ich auch gern mal irreführung^^

Vor Haigan, alle rezzen noch nur der Hunterkollege muss schonmal rein rennen und alle warten auf den readycheck,ich klicke nein,irreführung auf den anderen hunter und haigan angeschossen und schnell vor die tür.Nach fast 2minuten stille im TS hat sich der andere hunter dann endschieden sein push2talk knöpfchen zu drücken und ab ging der gaudi XD


----------



## yves1993 (3. Oktober 2009)

Wie gut dass Irreführung ein schönes Geräusch macht, man das Zielfadenkreuz über dem eigenen Kopf sieht und den Buff wegklicken kann ;D
Trotzdem fies, weil viele (schon gar nicht während eines Bosskampfes z auf sowas achten D:


----------



## Mosaik (6. Oktober 2009)

Kollege macht mit seinem Jäger auch gerne Scherze beim Farmen oder Questen. Als Beispiel fragte er letztens einen Retri ob er ihm helfen kann einen Elite Mob zu Töten, der Retri darauf: "Ne du noob hab ich auch alleine geschafft..." Mein Kumpi so ok danke für deine Hilfe...
Aber ok gibt ja Möglichkeiten. Beide standen immerhin noch in der Nähe zum Mob da hat er einfach Missdirect auf den Pala gemacht und der Elite hat ihn in Jenseits befördert. Sozusagen als Dank. Macht er auch gerne bei Leute die meinen ihm alles "wegzufarmen" einfach mal paar Mobs zu denen hin hat man meist Ruhe. Jäger ist für sowas optimal


----------



## Idekoon (6. Oktober 2009)

Nen Hexer, und noch jmd anders in die Gruppe holen. Nach Nagrand auf die schwebenden Inseln fliegen, nen Lowie einladen und porten. Dann lachen.


----------



## Düstermond (6. Oktober 2009)

Das ist ja wirklich zu krass wie Ernst manche WoW nehmen und bei Scherzen(Jäger-Port, Charakter-Transfer) direkt ausflippen, als würde man ihre einzige noch verbliebene Lebensaufgabe zerstören.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (6. Oktober 2009)

Wir hatten mit unserer Gilde mal 'nen Azjol Nerub Run und hatten einen Random dabei. Einer unserer Gildenleute war DK und ihr kennt ja alle die Stelle, wo man nach dem Spinnenboss in das Wasserbecken springt. Unser DK hat einfach mal "Eisige Pfade" gezündet und unser Random ist daraufhin verreckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . War zumindest bei uns im TS ne recht witzige Angelegenheit ^^ .


----------



## Egojon (6. Oktober 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Oooh ja da gibt es so einiges <3
> 
> Als Magier zB in den Handel schreiben: /w me mit /camp für Gratis Portal nach Dalaran. (Oder irgendeine andere stadt)
> /camp ist der befehl zum ausloggen, und naja in einer Stadt loggt man instant aus ;D Ist sehr lustig wie dann die halbe Stadt off geht xD
> ...



Geil! Totgelacht!

Geht das auch wenn der, der zum Punk XY geportet wird auch z.B ein Mage ist?


----------



## Mindadar (6. Oktober 2009)

Egojon schrieb:


> Geil! Totgelacht!
> 
> Geht das auch wenn der, der zum Punk XY geportet wird auch z.B ein Mage ist?



Rp chars killen ist also witzig? o.O


----------



## Orianner (6. Oktober 2009)

Also ich verarsche die Leute nur^^

Letztens hat sich ein Jäger gewundert warum er mehr schaden macht als den Tag davor. Hab Ihm gesagt da Dienstag ist. Blizzard erhöt die dps Dienstags damit Gilden Raids clearen können die sie bis dato noch nicht geschafft haben. Da Mittwochs ja die Id zurückgesetzt wird. Das Gerücht geisterte dann 3 Tage auf dem Server rum^^


----------



## Aratos (6. Oktober 2009)

Was ich einmal ganz lustig fand:

Spieler X schreibt im /2:

"Wie kann ich meine Gilde verlassen?"

Ich aus Spaß in den /2 gepostet:

"Alt + f4"

Danach wollte ich ihn anwispern um ihm zu sagen, dass das nur spaß war
und ihm wirklich weiterhelfen, doch dann bekam ich komischerweise folgende Meldung:

"Es ist zur Zeit kein Spieler mit dem Namen X online."

...ich fand´s ziemlich witzig.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Egojon (6. Oktober 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Rp chars killen ist also witzig? o.O



Natürlich ist das Witzig!


----------



## Sir Wagi (6. Oktober 2009)

@TE: Haha, Fehlpull, selten so gelacht ... Omg, du muss ja der übelste Spassvogel sein ... *ironie off*

Echt ohne Worte, was manche als "Streich" auffassen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (6. Oktober 2009)

Egojon schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das Witzig!



Okay dann Ne frage. Was zum Teufel machen leute die was gegen RP haben auf nem RP server? 
ich mein ich geh auch nicht auf nen pvp server um dort irgendwie meine ware mit besonderen kentnissen anzupreisen oder die leute dort in rp ansprechen....


----------



## Schurk68 (6. Oktober 2009)

Ok, 

hab einen Kumpel der neu angefangen hat damals ( noch BC Zeiten) einen Diamanten über den Kopf gemacht und der hat gefragt was denn das sei. Ich sagte er solle mich nicht verarschen, denn dies würde bedeuten er würde gerade gehackt werden. Er wurde ein wenig hysterisch und fragte was er tun solle ich meinte er solle sofort den Pc runterfahren wenn er dies verhindern möchte. Gesagt getan wir questeten einfach weiter als er wieder online kam. Ich machte das spiel 3-4 mal und versuchte ihn zu beruhigen :-) dann fing ich an ihm Totenköpfe über den Kopf einzublenden, er fragte ob ich diese sehen würde ich verneinte und er fragte was diese nun zu bedeuten haben und ich sagte ich müsse mich im Internet schlau machen. Nach einer Minute erzähltze ich ihm ich hab in einem Forum gelesen das die bedeute das der Charakter sich auflöse und dies nur rückgängig gemacht werden kann wenn er sich nicht bewege und genau 10 mal springen würde. Genau nach 10 Sprüngen blendete ich den Kopf wieder aus. Nach einer weile blendete ich ihn wieder ein und er stand ganz brav still und sprang genau 10 mal in die Luft , damit sich sein CHarakter nicht verabschieden würde :-) ich sagte ich gehe kurz afk um was zu essen und nach einer MInute blendete ich wieder den Diamanten ein und siehe da er war gut dressiert und ging schnell offline den Pc neustarten. DIeses SPiel ging 2 Stunden und ich habe Tränen gelacht und es am Ende aufgelöst und er meinte er wurde noch nie so sehr verarscht... Geschrieben liest es sich wahrscheinlich nicht so lustig wie die Situation insgesamt war.
:-)


----------



## Komicus (6. Oktober 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Wie gut dass Irreführung ein schönes Geräusch macht, man das Zielfadenkreuz über dem eigenen Kopf sieht und den Buff wegklicken kann ;D
> Trotzdem fies, weil viele (schon gar nicht während eines Bosskampfes z auf sowas achten D:



Man kann den buff wegklicken wenn man kapiert das man den hat,sonst isses ne recht lustige sache^^


----------



## Esda (6. Oktober 2009)

Orianner schrieb:


> Also ich verarsche die Leute nur^^
> 
> Letztens hat sich ein Jäger gewundert warum er mehr schaden macht als den Tag davor. Hab Ihm gesagt da Dienstag ist. Blizzard erhöt die dps Dienstags damit Gilden Raids clearen können die sie bis dato noch nicht geschafft haben. Da Mittwochs ja die Id zurückgesetzt wird. Das Gerücht geisterte dann 3 Tage auf dem Server rum^^



made my day!


Ich bin zu brav >< ich buff meistens nur in PDK einem afk-ler oder jemandem, der mich genervt hat, Levitieren bevor man zu Anub runterfällt.

Aber genial ist natürlich /e stellt ein Fischmal auf! und warten, wie die Randoms sich blöde suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (6. Oktober 2009)

Schurk68 schrieb:


> Ok,
> 
> hab einen Kumpel der neu angefangen hat damals ( noch BC Zeiten) einen Diamanten über den Kopf gemacht und der hat gefragt was denn das sei. Ich sagte er solle mich nicht verarschen, denn dies würde bedeuten er würde gerade gehackt werden. Er wurde ein wenig hysterisch und fragte was er tun solle ich meinte er solle sofort den Pc runterfahren wenn er dies verhindern möchte. Gesagt getan wir questeten einfach weiter als er wieder online kam. Ich machte das spiel 3-4 mal und versuchte ihn zu beruhigen :-) dann fing ich an ihm Totenköpfe über den Kopf einzublenden, er fragte ob ich diese sehen würde ich verneinte und er fragte was diese nun zu bedeuten haben und ich sagte ich müsse mich im Internet schlau machen. Nach einer Minute erzähltze ich ihm ich hab in einem Forum gelesen das die bedeute das der Charakter sich auflöse und dies nur rückgängig gemacht werden kann wenn er sich nicht bewege und genau 10 mal springen würde. Genau nach 10 Sprüngen blendete ich den Kopf wieder aus. Nach einer weile blendete ich ihn wieder ein und er stand ganz brav still und sprang genau 10 mal in die Luft , damit sich sein CHarakter nicht verabschieden würde :-) ich sagte ich gehe kurz afk um was zu essen und nach einer MInute blendete ich wieder den Diamanten ein und siehe da er war gut dressiert und ging schnell offline den Pc neustarten. DIeses SPiel ging 2 Stunden und ich habe Tränen gelacht und es am Ende aufgelöst und er meinte er wurde noch nie so sehr verarscht... Geschrieben liest es sich wahrscheinlich nicht so lustig wie die Situation insgesamt war.
> :-)



War aber schun sehr gemein oder?


----------



## Seryma (6. Oktober 2009)

In Azjol Nerub nach Hadronox jemandem Wasserwandeln buffen wenn er runterspringt -> tot
Als Ele Schami nackt rumfliegen, jemanden mit Gewitter vom Mount hauen und sich an seinen Reppkosten ergötzen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
/e hat euch 13 Silber geklaut.
/e bereitet kein Fischmahl zu.
/e hat euch AFK gemeldet, gebt "/afk remove" ein, um nicht dem Schlachtfeld verwiesen zu werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (6. Oktober 2009)

noch zu klassic Zeiten, als wir gerade in den Deadmines waren, haben wir herausgefunden, das in der gruppe zwei 9 Jährige waren ^^ nix gegen junge spieler, aber die zwei waren echt net zum aushalten

danach fingen wir an die per Chat zu verarschen.

Man schreibt im Gruppenchat etwas und bevor man Enter drückt, einfach shift Enter, somit schreibt man in einer neuen Zeile. Jetzt nur noch [GM Valdir] oder was auch immer davor schreiben und irgend ne fiiise Nachricht ^^ 

sieht dann etwa so aus:

[satina] Hei die Ini rockt wirklich
[GM Vladimir] Hei (name des ersten) und (name des zweiten) ihr müsst sofort einen Raum zurück rennen, sonst werden ihr aus dem Spiel verbannt!
[satina] omg was will den der GM hier? 

XD hat wunderbar geklapt... 

naja heutzutage weiss wohl jeder, das kein GM in einem Gruppenchat etwas schreiben wird... Aber damals wars zum tot lachen

Edit: 
es würde auch mit wisper gehen, einfach jemand anwispern und irgend was dummes fragen und darunter die GM Nachricht schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (6. Oktober 2009)

Man muss sich doch echt wundern was es für Leute gibt, du würdest bei mir sofort auf Ignore landen.


----------



## Vrost (6. Oktober 2009)

¥&#923;&#1071; schrieb:


> Mit dem Tundramammut des Reisenden sich in Questgeber, Briefkästen und Flugmeister stellen. Aber man muss mindestens 350 Flameresi haben da.



den Streich kann ich leiden....seit ich mein "junges Gemüse" nicht mehr verticke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu BC-Zeiten war ich in einer Gilde, die zu 70 % aus Mains und Twinks von RL-Kumpels bestand und der Rest die Twinks von Leuten der FL´s waren. 
Kara konnte in der Regel gildenintern gegangen werden. Immer wenn mal ein Random oder der Char eines tatsächlich neuen Gildenmitgliedes mit rein
ist, wurde über das TS unheilschwanger diskutiert, wer denn die Kiste bekommen würde... die Wahl fiel natürlich immer auf den "neuen". Hintergrund:

Tief drin in Kara muss man sich irgendwann rechts halten. Viele wissen nicht, dass es links herum etwas versteckt noch ne Tür mit 2 Mobs dahinter gibt. 
Ich weiss nicht mehr, ob es vor dem Prinz oder vor Schachevent ist, jedenfalls immer an der besagten Stelle kündigte der Raidleiter stolz an, dass das
neue Mitglied/Random heute die Kiste bekommt, weil er noch nichts bekommen hat oder was auch immer. Stolz wie Bolle sind dann auch 80 % der Neuen
links um die Ecke ...Tür auf...tot....der Rest grölte sich dann einen und hat dann gemütlich gewartet, bis die Mobs kamen und sie dann gekillt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weiss nicht, wieviele Leute da die Gier nicht unter Kontrolle hatten und "echt ? Kiste ? Freeloot ? geil !" da umgegangen sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 +

Vrostgruss


----------



## Figetftw! (6. Oktober 2009)

Lustig war immer das gruppenwegbomben bei gruul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einfach nach dem wegkicken in die gruppe der anderen laufen
vorallem wenn nicht alle eingeweiht sind bringt man es als gruppe von 3-4 mann zu einem kleinen wettstreit wer die meißten leute kilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (6. Oktober 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Okay dann Ne frage. Was zum Teufel machen leute die was gegen RP haben auf nem RP server?
> ich mein ich geh auch nicht auf nen pvp server um dort irgendwie meine ware mit besonderen kentnissen anzupreisen oder die leute dort in rp ansprechen....



Ich habe ja nix direktes gegen RP! Erstens könnte man das sogar als RP- Moment bezeichnen, aber naja.
Und zweitens dass ich auf den Server getranst bin ist eine andre Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Egojon schrieb:


> Geht das auch wenn der, der zum Punk XY geportet wird auch z.B ein Mage ist?


Nein, dieser Trick funktioniert leider nicht als Mage, Lebende Bombe explodiert nicht. Der Dot verschwindet einfach.


----------



## Thaldor (6. Oktober 2009)

Situation: 
Noch zu Classic-Zeiten im Schlingendorntal vor dem Zul'Gurub-Raid. Alle am warten und mir und meinem Kumpel fällt auf, dass wir noch bissl zur Arena gehen um Allys und dergleichen zu ganken. 
Also losgestiefelt und kurz vor der Arena whispert mich ein andere Kollege an :"Kannste mir eben bei der Quest helfen?" Wir beiden natürlich noch dem Raid bescheid gesagt und los und dann kam mir die Idee...
"Hey komm mal zu uns hier kannst du die Quest abgeben." (Wir standen immer noch in der Arena und er war in unserer Gruppe). Als er ankam instant aus der Gruppe gekickt und umgehauen. Das ging eine Zeit lang so bis er letztendlich verstand was ablief =)

Mfg


----------



## Daelodon (6. Oktober 2009)

/e hat euch AFK-gemeldet. Wenn ihr nicht vom Schlachtfeld entfernt werden wollt gebt /AFK remove ein.

ich weis, is wirklich gemein aber bei manchen leuten wirklich gerechtfertigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In Dalaran kann man von der Violetten Zitadelle aus Todesports machen, oben auf diesem Balkon einfach nen Hexerportstein stellen und gemeinsam mit nem Dudu in Fluggestalt porten. (Deswegen n Druide, weil er zum porten über den Abgrund muss damit auch alle schön runterfallen und sterben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Draenei-Tomanâk (6. Oktober 2009)

Wir machen das immer in Ulduar 10er, wenn wir den Hardmode beim Rat machen, darf unser MT anschließend, bevor er explodiert, versuchen noch so viele es geht mitzureißen. Das tollste ist halt, wenn ein neuer dabei ist und er dieses Spiel nicht kennt. Er muß sich ja sonst was denken, wenn im TS auf einmal totales Chaos herrscht und er sich fragen muß, was bei uns so abgeht.

Pech bei den meisten ist es halt, wenn ein Druide mal MT war, dann katze --> sprinten = er gewinnt meistens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (6. Oktober 2009)

Das geilste was ein paar freunde und ich mal gebracht haben war, dass wir Burg Hero gehen wollten und uns (wir vier kannten uns) nur noch ein Tank gefehlt hat.
Es meldete sich dann auch relativ schnell ein Todesritter, wir haben ihn dann auch geladen und los gings. 
Nach der dritten mobgrp merkten wir auch schon, das wir wohl nicht den hellsten Tank erwischt hatten, aber wie wir nunmal so sind, haben wir uns bis zu dem Raum mit den ganzen Drachen durchgekämpft.
Er schrieb dann, das er schnell mal afk müsse, weil seine Tochter im Bett weint. Unser Healer meinte dann einfach mal den nächsten Drachen pullen zu müssen, samt 3mobs die darum standen.
Natürlich sind wir alle relativ schnell gestorben, sind aber in einem tempo wieder reingerannt, haben uns hochgeheilt und gebufft. Als dann der Tank wiederkam, der natürlich noch im Dreck lag, kam nur die verblüffte frage, was denn passiert sei, daraufhin kam nur von uns "hmmm keine Ahnung bist einfach umgefallen, bestimt ein Bug oder so"...
Das Ende vom lied war, das er völlig verwirrt war, wir uns dann noch bis zum ersten boss durchgeprügelt haben, er aber nach dem dritten wipe die gruppe verlassen hat und wir uns einen neuen, anständigen tank gesucht haben xD


----------



## Zhriller (6. Oktober 2009)

Magie Verstärken im Raid auf den MT machen. Oder als Wl ein duell machen gegen einen anderen Spieler und diesen in Mobs fearn.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (6. Oktober 2009)

Hab mit 2 Koleggen mal leute aus dem startgebiet angewhispert und gefragt ob sie Gold haben wollen wir porten sie auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Direkt mal in nen Zerg Mobs rein neben dem dark portal in blasted Lands wo die dämonen rumrennen...die sind meist gestorben haben ausgeloggt und sich lieber wieder nen neuen char erstellt xD


----------



## Senseless6666 (6. Oktober 2009)

Liiu schrieb:


> *Bevor *du so einen Mist machst, vielleicht lieber mal einen Duden zur Hand nehmen?!


10 Posts, und davon 10 Sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timmäh (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich dachte ich probier es einfach mal aus, danke für die geile Idee. Lach mich mit derjenigen gerade im TS kaputt <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benrok (7. Oktober 2009)

missdirection auf den heiler --> boss pullen


----------



## MOnk75 (7. Oktober 2009)

colia schrieb:


> Kurz bevor das Portal nach Tausendwinter aufgeht auf einen Mage der anderen Fraktion umlogen und dann ein Portal z.B. nach Taramore, für Allis, öffnen. Gibt bestimmt einhaufen dummer gesichter. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> mfg




hehehe...ich hab mal meine freundin genötigt mal da ein portal zu stellen, sie hatte aber ein herz und stellte eins nach dalaran. jemand anderes den ich kenn, der hat mal eins nach steinard gestellt. ist echt ein traum das geflame und gejammer danach:-)


----------



## Zitrom (8. Oktober 2009)

*Was immer wieder spass macht: *

1. Geh in ein Schlachtfeld und stell dich irgendwo hin, wo viele Andere sind.
2. Schreibe "_/e hat dich AFK gemeldet! Um nicht aus dem Schlachtfeld gekickt zu werden, gib jetzt /afk delete ein!_"
3. Freu dich darüber, dass massenhaft Spieler /afk delete eingeben und dadurch aus dem Schlachtfeld fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*MfG Zitrom*


----------



## Greshnak (9. Oktober 2009)

Eine Frage: Was passiert wenn man /afk remove oder /afk delete macht?


Ich habe einen Streich, konnte ihn aber nie ausprobieren und ist auch nur Theorie. Für den Streich braucht man einen Hexer, muss aufm PvP-Server sein und am besten evel 80.
Man nimmt seinen Hexenmeister, und geht zum Nesingwary-Lager in Schlingendorntal, weil da oft Leute beider Fraktionen stehen. Dann sucht man sich einen Alii/Hordler und guckt seine HP an. Dann macht man DOTs auf ihn, aber so das er gerade noch überlebt (also tiefere Ränge verwenden). Am witzigsten ist es mit Klassen die sich nicht heilen können, und schockierend ist es jedenfalls (hab mal nach DOTs aufm Schlachtfeld mit 10 HP überlebt ^^)

Oder einfach aufm PvP Server mit seinem 80er einen Zauber (Schattenblitz, Feuerball, irgendeiner von denen, Klasse is eigl egal) auf einen Lowi casten so das er es sieht, aber Rang 1 ausgewählt haben, ist auch erschreckend ^^


----------



## Gartarus (9. Oktober 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Was passiert wenn man /afk remove oder /afk delete macht?
> 
> 
> Ich habe einen Streich, konnte ihn aber nie ausprobieren und ist auch nur Theorie. Für den Streich braucht man einen Hexer, muss aufm PvP-Server sein und am besten evel 80.
> ...


Und was ist daran so lustig?


----------



## Greshnak (9. Oktober 2009)

Gartarus schrieb:


> Und was ist daran so lustig?



Naja, es dürfte für den Lowi sehr erschreckend sein, da er ja gar nix tun kann und natürlich Schiss hat.


----------



## Timmäh (9. Oktober 2009)

Benrok schrieb:


> missdirection auf den heiler --> boss pullen



screen angucken -> Denken -> Das nächste Mal nicht failen

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (9. Oktober 2009)

Im Ts nen schurke und [insert random class here] mit unterschiedlichen fraktionen also schurke undead und die andere classe nachtelf oder so


Der nachtelf schreit rum jeder lowie der mich heilt wird sterben es liegt nen fluch auf mir (der nachtelf hatt pvp an und wenn der geheilt wird ist der heiler auch pvp geflaggt) So schurke macht ihn kalt und tadaa was zum totlachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ch4zer (9. Oktober 2009)

In PDK/PDOK bei den Valkyr Twins in die Farbigen Portale einfach mal nen Steinardportal stelle, oder wenn ihr keinen Mage habt mit Düsterbräus Fernbedienung nen Bohrer rufen.

Dann einfach drauf warten wieviele Leute, anstatt sich nen anderes Portal zu holen, sich auf einmal in Steinard bzw. BRD befinden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gerdmobach (9. Oktober 2009)

Ch4zer schrieb:


> In PDK/PDOK bei den Valkyr Twins in die Farbigen Portale einfach mal nen Steinardportal stelle, oder wenn ihr keinen Mage habt mit Düsterbräus Fernbedienung nen Bohrer rufen.
> 
> Dann einfach drauf warten wieviele Leute, anstatt sich nen anderes Portal zu holen, sich auf einmal in Steinard bzw. BRD befinden
> 
> ...



Erstens sind es keine Portale und zweitens ist das nicht lustig da es den Raidfortschritt behindert .... ach ja Portale haben ne castzeit und das stellen des Bohrers dauert auch ein wenig wenn du die Zeit während eines Kampfes so unützt verschwendest biste ma null Raidgeeignet.


----------



## valibaba (9. Oktober 2009)

Unser gilden Gnomen-Mage pullt mal gerne in obsi den drachen und zwar nackt wenn alle am durchbuffen sind ^^ 

Ich liebe es bei nem Last Try ... wenn ganz klar ist, dass der boss auch bei dem Try nicht liegt den Boss abspotten oder mittem Hunter die Aggro aufn Mage oder Healer zu ballern bevor der tank überhaupt dran war^^ das ist miesst ein spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und im TS lachen wir uns kaputt...


----------



## cazimir (9. Oktober 2009)

Kein direkter WoW Streich, aber TS hat ja eine whisper funktion. Also man kann per Tastendruck eine einzige Person ansprechen.
Naja mitten im Raid, habe ich das bei einer Bekannten gemacht und ein paar pikante Details ausgeplaudert. 
Sie dachte natürlich, dass es der ganze Raid mitbekommt. Arme kleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tut mir immer noch leid


----------



## FermiParadoxon (9. Oktober 2009)

Früher, noch zu BC-Zeiten, sind zwei Gildenkollegen am Anfang des Raids bei Gruul in die erste Ogergruppe gestürmt. So als eingeweihte Person wusste man, dass man die da alleine spielen lassen soll, bis alle hergeportet sind und wartet kurz draußen. Aber das war recht amüsant, wenn man Randoms dabei hatte und sich diese über die Reppkosten beschwert haben, da sie mit den zweien die Instanz betreten haben. ^^


----------



## Zitrom (9. Oktober 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Was passiert wenn man /afk remove oder /afk delete macht?
> 
> Du weisst ja was passiert wenn du "/afk Bin kurz essen" eingibst. Dann steht einfach "(z.B.) Zitrom ist Afk, kurz essen" Wenn du jetzt also "/afk delete" eingibst, dann ist das für WoW das gleiche. Du bist AFK und deine Nachricht ist dann halt "delete". Somit fliegst du aus dem Schlachtfeld da man rausgeworfen wird, wenn man in einem BG afk wird.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eisenschmieder (9. Oktober 2009)

Pamela schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht was hier einige haben. Ich bin weiß Gott keine 12 mehr und find einige Sachen hier einfach nur wahnsinnig lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau FÜR MEHR HUMOR IN WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Echt geile Sachen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larioon (9. Oktober 2009)

Nach den Valkyr Zwillingen wo der Boden wegbricht (Pdk) dem kompletten Raid mit 3 Schamis Wasserwandeln gebufft. eins davon hamse noch weggeklickt meistens trotzdem ca 20 Tote Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ham uns nimmer eingekriegt.


----------



## Quovenja (20. Oktober 2009)

Hab das Hexer-Makro von nem Freund umgeschrieben als er am Klo war. Im Raid schrie er dann: "Bitte, ich verzichte auf mein Loot und nehmt mir ruhig meine letzten Kleider. btw. mama spielt besser als ich." Mehr ging sich leider nicht aus abre es hat für Gelächter im ganzen Raid gesorgt.^^


----------



## Godan LiHar (20. Oktober 2009)

Larioon schrieb:


> Nach den Valkyr Zwillingen wo der Boden wegbricht (Pdk) dem kompletten Raid mit 3 Schamis Wasserwandeln gebufft. eins davon hamse noch weggeklickt meistens trotzdem ca 20 Tote Spieler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Viel einfacher wenn ein DK dabei ist. Der macht mal fix Eisige Pfade an und der ganze Raid stirbt beim Aufprall im Wasser. Nur der DK kann es wegklicken, dann aber für alle!!!!


----------



## Rabbitofmetal (20. Oktober 2009)

was vor dem braufest noch richtig gut funktionier hat:

situation: naxx 25er vor den reitern
n kumpel hatte die düsterbräu fb noch von letztem jahr u hat dort einfach mal gucken wollen wieviele idioten einfach mal dort draufklicken wenn die maschine für den port auftaucht - mindestens 10 leute standen dann in brt u der chat wurde zugespammt was die sch**** soll ^^ traumhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nurnoch am boden herumgekugelt dannach ^^
aber intressant das leute einfach mal auf iwas klicken aus reflex ohne zu wissen was sich dahinter verbirgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider kennt nach dem diesjährigen braufest fast jeder die portfunktion bzw hat sie auch selbst :O


----------



## Æzørt (20. Oktober 2009)

ich finde das beste is wenn man einem der nen portal nach dala will nen portal nach steingart macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn der dann dadurchgeht und mich flamed "upps sorry verklickt"


----------



## Genomchen (20. Oktober 2009)

Also das mit dem Hexerportal und der Insel ist auch für mich mal nen Versuch Wert^^
Damals zu BC Zeiten haben zwei Freunde und ich (Hexe) etwas ähnliches gemacht. Haben uns in der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel oben neben den Worldboss gestellt und willkürlich Lowies in die grp eingeladen. Klar, manche waren nicht neu und sind nicht darauf reingefallen, aber gut 15 Spieler sind drauf reingefallen und standen plötzlich einer nach dem anderen vor dem Worldboss auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel.
gleiches haben wir im Schattenmondtal gemacht, dort wo man den Ruf für die Aldor farmt. Haben newbies einfach in das Gebiet mit den Aldor-Mobs reingeportet und zugesehen, wie sie so ziemlich jeden Mob im Umkreis von 200m gepullt haben.
Jaaaaa ich weiss, is sehr makaber und eigtl ziemlich arschlochmässig und ich würds heute nimmer machen. Aber damals wars lustig.


----------



## Kev_S (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe keine Ahnung obs noch geht^^ aber mit nem Hunter konnte man früher lowies in den Haupstädten ärgern... habe ich mal gemacht, als mich einer minimum 5 mal angwispert hat, ob ich ihm nich 1g oder mehr schenken kann. Hab ich gemeint ok wir treffen uns beim greifen (ironforge damals noch) bin also hin, habe angeklickt das ich mit der Orden des Cenarius oder so im Krieg bin, hab irreführung drauf und dann haben sie den Lowie platt gemacht xD das war ein fest *gg*


----------



## Morfelpotz (20. Oktober 2009)

ROFL... für jemand wie mich, der die Düsterbräu Fernbedienung noch nich kannte, war das letzte woche sehr lustg xD

Stehn vor Anub in PDK25 und irgendwer packt das ding aus.... 
Ich denk mir, cool... kann man sich bestimmt nen Eisenzwerg oder sowas rausholen (Standen 5 Leutz als Eisenzwerg drum rum)

Klick drauf.... Ladebildschirm .... gelächter im TS: "JO.... gz Morfel"

Die ham aber blöd geschaut, als ich 30sec später wieder da war.... Ruhestein am Argentumplatz FTW^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe neulich eine sehr effektive Möglichkeit gefunden, Hordler auf einem PvE Server zu töten (bin Ally).

Es war mit Level 55 in den westlichen Pestländern. Ein 55er Blutelfpaladin war grade dabei, in Andorhal ein paar Mobs zu töten und dabei hat er natürlich immer schön Weihe gemacht. Also habe ich meine Eisrüstung + Manaschild reingehaun und habe durch Bodypull 10-15 Mobs gepullt und bin dann zielgenau durch die Weihe gelaufen. War ein schönes Spektakel *gg*


----------



## Threisch (20. Oktober 2009)

Nicht wirklich ein Streich aber ne lolige Sache ^^

Man braucht:

1 Schami
1 Hexer
1 Priester
und einen Freiwilligen

Sucht euch einen sehr hoch gelegen Platz aus.. Der Thron vom Thorim scheint da gut zu passen

Dann

Setz einen Hexerportstein damit ihr den Freiwilligen zurück porten könnt

Alle müssen in einer Gruppe sein

Jetzt aktivieren der Schami und der Frewillige ein Duell
Der Freiwillige schreibt schonmal /aufgeben damit er dann so schnell wie möglich das Duell abbrechen kann.
Der Schami schleudert den Freiwilligen weg (Richtung Schlucht) -> der Freiwillige macht gleich /aufgeben -> Priester macht gleich nachdem Levitieren auf den Frewilligen hinterher.. guten Flug ^^

Wir waren damals auf dem Flugplatz von Eisenschmiede und kamen fast in die Nähe von Sturmwind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (20. Oktober 2009)

Was mir mal ausversehen passiert ist, wir standen vor Kel im 25er und 
hab mich  ausversehen verklickt und die maulwurfmaschine direkt neben den 
Seelenbrunnen aufgestellt.
naja alles nicht so schlimm wird schon jeder sehen dacht ich, aber da machte der Raidleiter bisl druck
und infight stellten wir fest das 3 heiler der 2nd tank und ein DD weg wahren als sie sich fix nen Bonbon nehmen 
wollten.... 
nachdem es 2 Min gebraucht hat bis sich die allgemeine verwirrung gesetzt hat,
wurden die 5 schon belächelt und darüber gescherzt.

Einige meinten sogar man soll so ein ding mal bei Klingenschuppe aufstellen, mal sehen ob beide tanks
darauf reinfallen.


----------



## Quovenja (21. Oktober 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Einige meinten sogar man soll so ein ding mal bei Klingenschuppe aufstellen, mal sehen ob beide tanks
> darauf reinfallen.




Lustig wärs, wenn der einzige Hexer da auch noch raufklickt =P

Was auch recht witzig aber gemein ist. In Wintergrasp bei der angeldaily, als Schurke, sich ein Opfer suchen und paar mal Kopfnuss spamen. Ausn Staub machen den der jenige wird sicher AoEs spammen und nach ner weile wieder stunen. Ab und an "ablenken" machen. Die meisten rennen dann verwirrt herum und man kann sich denken was der dann im /1 schreibt. Sollte man nicht machen, ich weis, aber mach das auch nur wenn die anderen 1K Winter haben. So als eine Art Rache. ^^


----------



## Hansquadrat (21. Oktober 2009)

Schurke: Warten bis jemand mit pvp an von ratchet nach bb will, wenns schiff kommt nussen ^^ lachen 

Pala: Springt in die TW Feste während dort ein paar leutz der gegenerischen fraktion duelle austragen haut alle aus der bubble raus um und rennt weg ohne gekillt zu werden ^^ /winken /lachen


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (21. Oktober 2009)

Hunter inven und kurz bevor der Boss liegt aus dem Raid kicken und schreiben (bei TS schreien) oh  mist falschen Knopf geklickt. Ganz besonders witzig wenn dann im pdk raid das geile Hunter Item dropt und der Gildeninterne hunter es kriegt.

mfg


----------



## ichPWNdicke (21. Oktober 2009)

Cloud schrieb:


> Für sowas würd ich dich persönlich spätestens beim 2ten mal eiskalt aus der Gilde kicken.
> Es ist kein bisschen witzig und du schadest nur deinen Leuten ..
> Haha wir sterben jetzt alle weil ein ********** "Lustig" seinen "Spaß" hat ....
> Mann bist du ein Scherzkeks.
> Solltest Komiker werden ....



QQ


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (21. Oktober 2009)

Ch4zer schrieb:


> In PDK/PDOK bei den Valkyr Twins in die Farbigen Portale einfach mal nen Steinardportal stelle, oder wenn ihr keinen Mage habt mit Düsterbräus Fernbedienung nen Bohrer rufen.
> 
> Dann einfach drauf warten wieviele Leute, anstatt sich nen anderes Portal zu holen, sich auf einmal in Steinard bzw. BRD befinden
> 
> ...




Und dich dann sofort ausm Raid und der Gilde kicken


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (21. Oktober 2009)

Æzørt schrieb:


> ich finde das beste is wenn man einem der nen portal nach dala will nen portal nach steingart macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das hast einen unserer Mages die Gilde gekostet, da er es total witzig fand das für Leute die reppen wollten zu machen und wir keinen Hexer hatten. Sowas in nem Raid ist nicht lustig sondern ätzend.


----------



## Lashliner (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele Schurke. Und bei unwissenden Spielern kann man sehr gut Gold verdienen wenn man ihnen sagt das sie einem die Schließkassette geben müssen fürs aufmachen ;P


----------



## Artherk (21. Oktober 2009)

was auch ein toller gag is... aber ein wenig zeitaufwendig...
also zu dem streich solltet ihr ein paar freiwillige 80ger zusammentrommeln..
die festung in tw müsst ihr eingenommen haben... 
stellt euch einfach hinter das tor oder auf den vorplatz...
wartet dann die nächste schlacht ab und hofft das die horde gewinnt... wenn dann die dritte schlacht beginnt logt ihr euch wieder ein und seht zu wie sich die hordler am kopf kratzen was hier jetz schon allis machen... oder wie ihr hinter das tor kommtXD is voll lustig..


----------



## lalalaiii (21. Oktober 2009)

Lashliner schrieb:


> Ich spiele Schurke. Und bei unwissenden Spielern kann man sehr gut Gold verdienen wenn man ihnen sagt das sie einem die Schließkassette geben müssen fürs aufmachen ;P




wie armselig ....


----------



## Newaera (21. Oktober 2009)

Nen 25er(oder gerne auch 40erClassicraid,Aq40 z.aufbauen und dann wenn alle da sind "Düsterbräus Fernbedienung" usen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



find ich gut





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


I am Rogue - Play Free Online Games


----------



## Flachtyp (21. Oktober 2009)

Mal etwas witziges von mir. Etwas gemein zwar - aber witzig kanns sein ^^.

Als Jäger kann man in den Sturmgipfeln Leute ärgern die den TLPD mit Hilfe eines Makros suchen. Selbst schuld ! Silverdragon ist viel angenehmer ^^. 

In diesen Such-makros taucht meistens immer "Zeit" oder "Zeitverlorener" auf. Jetzt kann man sich als Jäger ein neues Tier zähmen, oder eins umbenennen(falls Inschriftler ^^) und zwar in "Zeit" oder halt "Zeitverlorener". 

Dann nimmt man das Pet und läuft mit ihm da rum wo alle farmen ^^. Die kriegen dann im ersten Moment alle nen Herzinfarkt weil sie glauben sie hätten den TLPD aufgespürt ^^. Wie gesagt, etwas gemein, aber witzig ^^.


----------



## chefteri (21. Oktober 2009)

Flachtyp schrieb:


> Mal etwas witziges von mir. Etwas gemein zwar - aber witzig kanns sein ^^.
> 
> Als Jäger kann man in den Sturmgipfeln Leute ärgern die den TLPD mit Hilfe eines Makros suchen. Selbst schuld ! Silverdragon ist viel angenehmer ^^.
> 
> ...


Lol , das muss ich auch mal ausprobieren xD


----------



## villain (21. Oktober 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> was auch ein toller gag is... aber ein wenig zeitaufwendig...
> also zu dem streich solltet ihr ein paar freiwillige 80ger zusammentrommeln..
> die festung in tw müsst ihr eingenommen haben...
> stellt euch einfach hinter das tor oder auf den vorplatz...
> wartet dann die nächste schlacht ab und hofft das die horde gewinnt... wenn dann die dritte schlacht beginnt logt ihr euch wieder ein und seht zu wie sich die hordler am kopf kratzen was hier jetz schon allis machen... oder wie ihr hinter das tor kommtXD is voll lustig..




dafür brauch man einfach nur ein flugmount ...


----------



## Christoph007s (21. Oktober 2009)

ich fands witzig als ich vor  mimiron die bomben auf meinen stoffe kumpel hochgeschossen habe und er dauert versucht hat vergebens weck zulaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychonightelf (21. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn du bei mir einen Fehlpull mit absicht machen würdest ---> kick und ignore! Es sei denn jeder aus dem Raid bekommt von dir ca20g Reppkosten erstatet! Der rest der Streiche war wirklich witzig! Was ich immer gern mache ist, wenn man für wen was herstellen soll, die Mats nehmen, Geschwindigkeitstrank reinwerfen und wegrennen! Das ganze natürlich schleunigst aufklären! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychonightelf (21. Oktober 2009)

Johonny schrieb:


> Hoi
> 
> Mit nem Shami in Azjol beim Sprung in die Tiefe irgendjemanden Wasserwandeln buffen
> 
> ...



Schaut er unter der Horizontalen Linie runter dann fällt man normal ins Wasser!


----------



## Crozz (21. Oktober 2009)

Einfach mal als Schurke in einem Raid "OOM" brüllen, 

die Hälfte bleibt stehen und wartet, bis man gereggt hat.
Ein Spaß wenn der Main Tank erst nach 5 min merkt, das man Schurke ist, und kein Healer.

Bei mir gings sogar soweit, das mich jemand /w hat und mir Mitgeteilt hat, das Schurken gar keine Manatränke brauchen :/



Mfg


----------



## XxVesraxX (21. Oktober 2009)

also der is gut funzt oft auch im nicht-pvp

/e (dein name) hat euch als AFK gemeldet, gib /afk remove ein um nicht aus dem Schlachtzug entfernt zu werden.


sowas weis etz nich ganz obs richtig geschreben is^^
es geilste als antwort war : EY DU ... ein GM hat mich angeschrieben weil du mich afk gemeldet hast 
p.s. das war vor sw XD


----------



## Gorea (21. Oktober 2009)

Gestern: 
Meine Mates und ich spielen Arena. Irgendwann muss der Pala Afklo. Der Dudu und ich machen nen Raid auf und laden einfach Leute ein, die wir sehen, geben dem Pala Lead und leaven danach den Raid^^

Ich denke er hatte ein bisschen was zu erklären gehabt^^


----------



## Sheeana (21. Oktober 2009)

War zwar kein echter Streich, weil ohne Absicht geschehen, aber ich hab mich trotzdem tot gelacht:
Als lowie war ich in Warsong und bin danach mit noch eingeschaltetem PvP beim Mondfest auf die Lichtung geportet.... da sind mindestens 3 gegnerische Lowies gestorben, weil sie sofort auf mich drauf gehauen haben und dann von den Wachen um gemacht wurden ^^
Funktioniert halt nur auf einem PvE-Server, weil auf einem PvP-Server die meisten Leute schon wissen, was passiert, wenn sie in einer neutralen Stadt einen anderen angreifen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und natürlich funktionierts auch nicht, wenn der andere sehr high-level ist und einen one (oder two)-hittet, wie in folgendem Beispiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  :

Andersrum hats mal einer (naja, eigentlich mehrere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) zu Classic-Zeiten auf einem PvP-Server geschafft, meine Nachtelfen-Priesterin sehr effektiv in Gadgetzan um zu machen. Ich so level 36 (wollte den Flugpunkt holen um zukünftig schneller in die schimmernde Ebene zu kommen ^^), ein 60er Hunter ballert 2 Schuß auf mich, ich tot, Wachen gehen auf ihn los und er stellt sich tot (funktionierte auch bei Schurken mit Vanish 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Da hab ich dumm geguckt, keine Rache durch die Wachen, die gehen einfach wieder weg!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeph (21. Oktober 2009)

Viel Witziger ist als Tank die Irreführung wegzuklicken und dem Jäger zuzusehen wie er vom Boss gekillt wird.


----------



## Manfret (21. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4lUdGThBo8&feature=fvw

ohne worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gecko93 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich stand mal mit meiner Gilde vor Thaddeus und hatte Langeweile...
Also bin ich mit meinem Kupferflitzer auf das eine Podest gefahren um zu gucken wies da eigentlich so aussieht und dabei bin ich dem Boss etwas nah gekommen. Ich stand so unglücklich das der Raid Aggro hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erst kam Wut und dann haben alle gelacht.
PS: Ich bin mir nicht sicher das sie herausgefunden haben wers war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glanfiddich (21. Oktober 2009)

In PDK bei Anub als hunter frostfallen legen hab das mal mit nem hunterkollegen gemacht immer frostfalle und dann gewartet bis der raid gesprengt wurde ..... 
war ganz lustig im ts ""WAS SOLL DAS DENN ICH STAND DOCH AUF NER EISFLÄCHE""


----------



## Hattua (21. Oktober 2009)

Zeph schrieb:


> Viel Witziger ist als Tank die Irreführung wegzuklicken und dem Jäger zuzusehen wie er vom Boss gekillt wird.



ich bin tank ^^

das wird mal getestet.....

was ein freund mit mir mal gemacht hat: er will mir was zeigen in dal.... packt seinen chopper aus, ich hüpf rein. er tuckert erstmal 5 min quer durch dal, "ich suche den punkt noch, moment". im keller hat er wohl den weg gefunden. es geht durch eine laaaange röhre.... und mir kommt ein verdacht (er ist mage).

und er tut es... fährt raus aus der röhre, lacht sich im ts weg, dann packt er den chopper ein und zündet seinen eisblock. als dk habe ich sowas ja nicht.... habe leider in der röhre den knopf zum verlassen des choppers nicht getroffen. bin dann leicht unten aufgedotzt. war recht laut und lustig im ts ^^

für andere klassen ist das auch machbar. ehrfürchtig bei der himmelswache der shatari gibts einen umhang, der einen segeln lässt.

gruss hattu


----------



## Lucid (21. Oktober 2009)

Mosaik schrieb:


> Kollege macht mit seinem Jäger auch gerne Scherze beim Farmen oder Questen. Als Beispiel fragte er letztens einen Retri ob er ihm helfen kann einen Elite Mob zu Töten, der Retri darauf: "Ne du noob hab ich auch alleine geschafft..." Mein Kumpi so ok danke für deine Hilfe...
> Aber ok gibt ja Möglichkeiten. Beide standen immerhin noch in der Nähe zum Mob da hat er einfach Missdirect auf den Pala gemacht und der Elite hat ihn in Jenseits befördert. Sozusagen als Dank. Macht er auch gerne bei Leute die meinen ihm alles "wegzufarmen" einfach mal paar Mobs zu denen hin hat man meist Ruhe. Jäger ist für sowas optimal




Nur schade, dass missdirect nur auf gruppen/schlachtzugsmitglieder klappt. 

fail


----------



## Zero-X (21. Oktober 2009)

Zuvor ich habe ne Dunkle Horden vergangenheit.

Hab mit einen einen alten freund im Ts geredet und war in SW unterwegs. Er Schurke hat mich verfolgt. Auf einma kommen wir an soeiner kleinen gruppe lvl 20 vorbei und er sofort "eh die haben PvP an!" schreit das volle kannte ins TS. Ich geh auf die gruppe zu zeige auf einen von ihnen und sage "du stirbst" zack schurke war so schnell das im Kampflock nur "unbekannt" stand. Er ist mich erstmal an fragen wie ich das gemacht habe usw. war aber echt ein brüller im TS das habe ich mit 2 anderen aus der gruppe auch noch gemacht^^

Andermal haben wir high end spieler (70) aus namenhaften gilden aus Shat nach irgendwo geportet und meine 4 Hordenfreunde haben dann denn rest erledigt.


----------



## BaldurBonzel (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe gestern nach der Daylie gewartet was die anderen machen. Wie so oft warteten sie auf ein Portal von mir, und da dachte ich mir mal, hey mach doch mal eines zur Exodar ist ja immer so wenig besucht.  Genau 8 sekunden später stand das Portal und gingen durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das letzte was ich hörte was "lol" von allen seiten hehe.
Ich habe mich dann gemütlich nach dala geportet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (21. Oktober 2009)

Bekannter und ich waren mit randoms in HDS und die waren so asi...Sprüche hier, Sprüche da...

Zum guten schluss kam dann: mach ma portal alder (ich bin eine "sie", aber gut...)

Mein Bekannter wispert: Komm, Gruppe verlassen...

Mh, klar, denk ich mir, Gruppe verlassen, Portal machen und die anderen doof stehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaldor (21. Oktober 2009)

Einer unsrer Mages macht nach nem erfolgreichen 25er-Run immer sein "Portal-Glücksrad" auf. Sprich er macht alle Portale an ein und der selben Stelle und dann muss man einfach Glück haben...Ich erwische zum Glück meistens Og oder Shatt aber die Möglichkeiten Steinard und Silbermond stehen eben auch offen >.<


----------



## Vicell (21. Oktober 2009)

Warten bis die pösen Hordler im WS zergen und vom FH runterkicken per Taifun/Gewitter :]


----------



## Defausel55 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich war einmal im Alteractal....da warteten 10 Spieler vor dem Allianzgeneral ich natürlich schön MD auf einen der Heiler und totgestellt...die whispers danach waren göttlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tp_ (21. Oktober 2009)

villain schrieb:


> dafür brauch man einfach nur ein flugmount ...



Eben - und vor allem muss man nicht 6 Stunden in 1k Winter rumgammeln^^


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (24. Oktober 2009)

Zu Bczeiten hab ich gern mit meinem Hordejäger auf der Azurmythosinsel geangelt. Natürlich sind alle 5 Minuten irgendwelche Draenei vorbeigekommen. Da ich auf nem pveserver spiele, waren die immer besonders anhänglich (ohne pvp an). Wenn sie mir zu nervig wurden (durch lachen, spucken, ...), oder auch einfach so setzte ich eine Schlangenfalle und lockte nen mob hinein. Nun stürzten sich die Schlangen immer auf alles was sich bewegte (auch auf die lowies die kein (!) Pvp anhatten^^). Sie sind dann eines schnellen Todes gestorben. Manche haben sich dann nen Hordechar erstellt und mich als cheater beschimpft^^ 
Auf alle Fälle muss es Blizz aufgefallen sein, sodass das jetz nicht mehr geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ich hab meinen spaß gehabt als die Lowies total überrascht waren, und noch versuchten wegzurennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (24. Oktober 2009)

kyrea123 schrieb:


> bescheuerte hunter ausm raid kicken...



Richtig ! Solche Kleinkinder hab ich auf meiner Ignor ! Werd erwachsen ! lächerlich


----------



## alphanr1 (24. Oktober 2009)

naja solche gewollten fehlpulls müssen net sein... 
is dasselbe wenn der n811 tank schattenmimik anmacht...


lustiger finde ich: /2 krieger heiler sucht anschluss an hero ini 

erstens gibts ne menge die sich derb drüber aufregen und 2tens gibts ne menge invites und wipser )

oder

/2 suche gut eq angler für die ratte in dalaran /w me, eq check dala mitte 

aber is nur blödelei.. *g

nen klassiker is nen portal nach darnassus oder theramore/exodar


----------



## Désann (24. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab vor kurzem mit meiner Gilde HDZ4 Hc gemacht, lediglich der Tank war rnd. Nachdem man vorne die 10 Wellen geschafft hat, die der grad ma so tanken konnte greift Arthas ja ein, der tolle Tank den wir hatten war nicht in der lage zu tanken 22k life full gebuffed, grad ma so kritimmun, so machte Arthas das. Im TS haben wir so gegröllt immer wieder Arthas gerufen, jedesmal wo der Tank scheiße gebaut hat im chat geschrieben go Arthas tank sie nieder, irgendwann merkte der Tank das wir ihn die ganze Zeit nur verarscht hatten und stellte seine arbeit ein, danach direkt kick und arthas hat den rest gemacht, im ts haben wir gefeiert als ob wir grad im lotto gewonnen haben, kurz danach schrieb mich besagter tank an und meinte" was kann ich den dafür wenn ich nicht tanken kann, darauf meine antwort tja wer versucht die Gasse ohne Schild zu tanken muss sich nicht wundern das Arthas besser tankt und wir dich damit aufziehen". Das Ende vom lied dann war das Arthas Mal Ganis dann getankt hat, prob war nur wir sind alle vor lachen, weil wir einfach nicht mehr spielen konnten sofort tot gewessen, haben uns dann 5 oder 10 min angeschaut wie Arthas und Mal Ganis mit jeweils 1 HP sich die fresse eingeschlagen haben. So habe ich ewig net gelacht.^^


----------



## Ushapti (24. Oktober 2009)

Schöne Scherze waren meist in Verbindung mit einem Pala. 
Sei es in MC mit dem Satz "Der pala der runterspingt.." und ehe der satz fertig gesprochen war sprang ein pala nach dem anderen Zum Boss runter um ihn zu pullen und chillig mit bubble und rs zu leaven ( wenn ein Satz das Wort pala enthilet wusste irgendwann jeder was kommt... außer randoms xD).
Oder Alternativ Gold anzubieten wer am Tod des MT heals verantwortlich ist (beeindruckend wieviele bereit sind für 10g den ganzen raid inne luft zu jagen)

Wobei das schönste was ich je erleben durfte war ein kleiner einmarsch in OG von ein paar Leuten... oder besser gesagt, 25 Schurken und 15 Dudus!^^
Schon klasse wenn der Dicke warri eine schurken im Stealth entdeckt, meint er hätte ein leichtes Opfer und hat dann plötzlich 2 duzent um sich herum stehen (instant log out *g*)

Schön war auch damals der dicke Boss der bei Kil'jadens Thron rumsteht. Der hatte diesen herlcihen Mana Burn debuff gegeben, der eine dicke Explosion auslöste wenn das mana auf null war. Anfangs ging es dann noch das dieser debuff auch out of combat bestehen blieb... also was amchte man. Man stellte nen WL und zwei buddies vor die Bank in IF oder ins Ah in Sw. Der pala ging zum boss, holte sich den debuff, schmißß bubble an, nahm ruhestein und hatte in dem moment als er im gasthaus ankam den Hexerport. Sofort weiter und mit schnellem ladescrenn und gutem timing hat man entweder das ganze ah aufn friedhof geschickt oder aber die leute in if aufs ah geballert*g*

Es gab so viele schöne dinger die man anstellen könnte... walljump nur als beispiel aber nein, blizz spielt spielverderber.
Nachwievor ist es imemrnoch lustig zu schaun wo kann man überall hoch, sein es die Häser in Goldhein oder sonstwas.
Ach btw. geht mal aufs Dach der Schmiede in GH und schreit mal rum wer euch findet und sich direkt in euch reinstellt bekommt 100g... is beeindruckend wie alles rumwuselt und falls man dann entdeckt wurde, alles bersucht aufs dach zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## weddingcrusher (24. Oktober 2009)

was ich immer gemacht hab is , im /2 channel nach newbies suchen die durch dm gezogen werden wollen dann soviele mobs wie möglich pullen, natürlich muss man den newbies sagen dass sie möglichst dicht hinter einem bleiben müssen, dann als schurke vanish oder als pala/priest bubble ^^. is auch relativ lustig wenn du dann liest : also beim letzten schurken von dem ich gezogen wurde bin ich nicht gestorben! XDD


----------



## TheEwanie (24. Oktober 2009)

im /g:hat die gilde verlassen.     funktioniert!...


----------



## Raxon22 (24. Oktober 2009)

hab in Handelschannel geschrieben das 
ich den ersten der mich anschreibt 1000 G bekommt
dann hat sich wer gemeldet und bin dan glei auf einen 
twink gegangen


----------



## Nimbe (24. Oktober 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Zum 1. April haben wir alle die Gilde verlassen, bevor der Gildenmeister on gekommen ist. Seine Freundin haben wir natürlich eingeweiht.
> Das war ein verdammt großer Spaß wie er uns angebrüllt hat im TS.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



omg die arme sau! bestimmt ne raidgildew as er lange aufgebaut hat^^ oh gott den blick von ihm wenn er on kam hätt ich gern gesehn der streich is verdammt böse, aber gut^^


----------



## No_ones (24. Oktober 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4lUdGThBo8&feature=fvw

ohne worte (manfred)



das ist echt geil ! !


----------



## Darkprincess (24. Oktober 2009)

Mein Mann und ich waren am twinken im brachland als uns ständig ein anderer spieler verfolgte und wir das ziemlich nervig fanden....wir fingen beide an im Kries zu laufen und die andere fragte uns warum wir dieses tun,wir sagten "wir drehen 1000 runden,dafür gibts einen erfolg" dann fing auch sie an im kreis zu rennen,wir machten noch 2 min mit,gingen dann weiter und beobachteten sie ein paar minuten wie sie tatsächlich weiter im kreis lief^^ wir haben uns gekugelt vor lachen.


----------



## Darkprincess (24. Oktober 2009)

Darkprincess schrieb:


> Mein Mann und ich waren am twinken im brachland als uns ständig ein anderer spieler verfolgte und wir das ziemlich nervig fanden....wir fingen beide an im Kreis zu laufen und die andere fragte uns warum wir dieses tun,wir sagten "wir drehen 1000 runden,dafür gibts einen erfolg" dann fing auch sie an im kreis zu rennen,wir machten noch 2 min mit,gingen dann weiter und beobachteten sie ein paar minuten wie sie tatsächlich weiter im kreis lief^^ wir haben uns gekugelt vor lachen.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (24. Oktober 2009)

was auch gut ist: im bg "/me hat Euch AFK gemeldet. gebt /afk ein umd nicht aus dem bg geworfen zu werden"


----------



## Cyklan No.1 (24. Oktober 2009)

also in dalaran ist ja son brunnen wo auch der angel lehrer steht da angeln ja viele da stell ich mich immer auf diese köder wo die drauf klicken müssen zum fische fangen da und dann ticken die voll aus und flamen mich zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æzørt (24. Oktober 2009)

Cyklan schrieb:


> also in dalaran ist ja son brunnen wo auch der angel lehrer steht da angeln ja viele da stell ich mich immer auf diese köder wo die drauf klicken müssen zum fische fangen da und dann ticken die voll aus und flamen mich zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das ist schon kein streich mehr angeln ist die langweiligste und am längsten dauernde sache de welt da sollte man es den anglern nicht noch zusätzlich schwer machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (24. Oktober 2009)

Als ich Stufe 34 war (Priester) war ich mal vor der Arena im Schlingendorntal.
(Glaube damals gab es noch nicht so etwas wie Zauberleiste anzeigen etc)
Jedenfall sah ich dort einen 19er PvP Twink, in Begleitung eines 60er Schamanen.
Beide hatten PvP an und visierten mich an (ich hatte kein PvP).

Das lustige war nun, ich nahm den Schurken ins Target und castete Große Heilung.
Er direkt Sprinten an und weggedüst wie ein Wilder^^


----------



## Talgur (24. Oktober 2009)

Mich hat der Knopf bei Mimiron im 10er mal angezogen um den Hardmode einzuschalten...war im Gildeninternenraid..hab im Chat vorher noch sowas geschrieben wie "Leute, ich mache keine Scherze" das dann ein paar mal..im Ts hörte man nurnoch "Nein das machst du nicht"..tjo bin dann zum Knopf hin hab ihn gedrückt ein Priester ausm Raid lief, warum auch immer, zu mir hin und starb und einige aus dem Raid auch..nur ich nicht..fanden se zum Glück lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SinjiD (24. Oktober 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> War aber schun sehr gemein oder?




wie verkrampft bisten du bitte drauf es ist doch nur ein spiel mein gott-.-
also ich finds sehr geil^^


----------

